# Survivor Subclasses (Non-Magic)- BATTLE MASTER WINS!



## lowkey13 (Feb 23, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 23, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## OB1 (Feb 23, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Arcane Archer (F) 20-2=18
Assassin (R) 21
Battle Master (F) 20
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 20
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 20
Four Elements (M) 20+1=21
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 20
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 18
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (B) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 20
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 20
Zealot (B) 20


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Feb 23, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Arcane Archer (F) 18
Assassin (R) 21
Battle Master (F) 20
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 20
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 20
*Drunken Master (M) 21* - gis thuy is geaky snood
*Four Elements (M) 19* - too spelly...
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 20
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 18
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (B) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 20
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 20
Zealot (B) 20


----------



## Gradine (Feb 23, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Arcane Archer (F) 18
Assassin (R) 21
Battle Master (F) 20
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 20
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 21
Four Elements (M) 19
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 20
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 18
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (B) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 20
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 20
Zealot (B) 20


----------



## Ickam (Feb 23, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Arcane Archer (F) 16 - get out, arrow mage!
Assassin (R) 21
Battle Master (F) 21 - finest warrior
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 20
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 21
Four Elements (M) 19
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 20
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 18
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (B) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 20
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 20
Zealot (B) 20


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 24, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Arcane Archer (F) 16
Assassin (R) 21
*Battle Master (F) 21+1=22* The most fun you'll ever have playing a Fighter.
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 20
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
*Drunken Master (M) 21-2=19* Never as cool as you want them to be.
Four Elements (M) 19
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 20
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 18
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (B) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 20
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 20
Zealot (B) 20


----------



## Eltab (Feb 24, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Arcane Archer (F) 16
Assassin (R) 21
*Battle Master (F) 22 - 2 = 20* Obvious attempt to build a Warlord but too clunky to BE a Warlord.
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 20
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 19
Four Elements (M) 19
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 20
*Open Hand (M) 20 + 1 = 21*  My AL Monk is second only to the subclass that is not on the list, for fun character to play.
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 18
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (B) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 20
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 20
Zealot (B) 20

*Arcane Trickster (R)*


----------



## JonnyP71 (Feb 24, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Arcane Archer (F) 16
Assassin (R) 22 - if Life won the Clerics, then Death needs to win this - balance y'know
Battle Master (F) 20 
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 20
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 19
Four Elements (M) 19
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 21 
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 18
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (B) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 20
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 20
Zealot (B) 18 - no idea what this one is, sounds too much like a Paladin


----------



## Imaculata (Feb 24, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Arcane Archer (F) 16
Assassin (R) 22
Battle Master (F) 20 
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 20
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 19
Four Elements (M) 19
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 21 
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 18
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (B) 20
*Swashbuckler (R) 20+1=21* Wind in the sails matey! Yarrr!
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 20
*Zealot (B) 18-2=16* It DOES sound like a paladin! BOOOO!


----------



## Harzel (Feb 24, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 16
Assassin (R) 22
Battle Master (F) 20 
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 20
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 19
Four Elements (M) 17
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 21 
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 18
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 21
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 20
Zealot (B) 16


----------



## Gladius Legis (Feb 24, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 16
Assassin (R) 23 - Very fun to play, and its Lv. 9 and 13 features are more versatile than often given credit for.
Battle Master (F) 20 
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 20
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 19
Four Elements (M) 15 - Truly God-awful subclass as currently written and designed.
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 21 
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 18
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 21
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 20
Zealot (B) 16


----------



## WayOfTheFourElements (Feb 24, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
*Arcane Archer (F) 13* - definitely not a not a non-magical subclass
Assassin (R) 23
Battle Master (F) 20 
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 20
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 19
Four Elements (M) 15
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 21 
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 18
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 20
*Swashbuckler (R) 23* - This is what a non-magical subclass should be. It even has social features. 
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 20
Zealot (B) 16


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Feb 24, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 13
*Assassin (R) 24*
Battle Master (F) 20 
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 20
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 19
Four Elements (M) 15
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 21 
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 18
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 23 
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 20
*Zealot (B) 14*


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 24, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## steeldragons (Feb 24, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
*Arcane Archer (F) 9* -not sure why this is here when trickster and eldritch knight are not. Also not clear how pretty much any of the monk's (aside from open hand) are being considered "non-magical."
Assassin (R) 24
Battle Master (F) 20
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 20
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 19
Four Elements (M) 15
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 22
*Purple Dragon Knight (F) 19*
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 23
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 20
Zealot (B) 14


----------



## VikingLegion (Feb 24, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 9 
Assassin (R) 24
Battle Master (F) 20
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 18 - U mad, bro?
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 19
Four Elements (M) 16 - not so much the execution, but the theme/idea is way cool and shouldn't be abandoned
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 22
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 19
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 23
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 20
Zealot (B) 14


----------



## akr71 (Feb 24, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
*Arcane Archer (F) 10* 
Assassin (R) 24
Battle Master (F) 20
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 1
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
*Drunken Master (M) 17*
Four Elements (M) 16 
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 22
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 19
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 23
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 20
Zealot (B) 14


----------



## Adamant (Feb 24, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 10 
Assassin (R) 24
Battle Master (F) 20
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 1
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 17
Four Elements (M) 16 
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18 Very weird theme for a subclass
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 22
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 19
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 23
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21 Decent flavor, very good, and incredibly fun.
Zealot (B) 14


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 24, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 10 
Assassin (R) 24
Battle Master (F) 20+1=21
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 1
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 17
Four Elements (M) 16 
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18 
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 22
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 19
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 23
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21 
Zealot (B) 14-2=12


----------



## Imaculata (Feb 24, 2018)

Small correction....

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 10 
Assassin (R) 24
Battle Master (F) 21
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 1
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 17
Four Elements (M) 16 
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18 
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 22
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 19
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21 
Zealot (B) 12


For some reason the Swashbuckler just jumped up two points instead of one.


----------



## OB1 (Feb 24, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 8
Assassin (R) 24
Battle Master (F) 21
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 1
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 18
Four Elements (M) 16 
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18 
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 22
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 19
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21 
Zealot (B) 12


----------



## Eltab (Feb 25, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 8
Assassin (R) 24
Battle Master (F) 21
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 18  Fixing for the -17 somebody snuck in there
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 18
*Four Elements (M) 16 - 2 = 14*  Using ki to power magic must be like using not-gasoline to power cars: there is a clearly superior alternative to get more results for your effort
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18 
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 22
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 19
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
*Sun Soul (M) 20 + 1 = 21*  I can reach across the room to _light up_ your day.
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21 
Zealot (B) 12


----------



## Chase Skylark (Feb 25, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 8-2=6 Just no good enougg
Assassin (R) 24
Battle Master (F) 21
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 18 
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 18
Four Elements (M) 14
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18 
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 22+1=23 I love this subclass so much. Fun to play and always welcome at our table.
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 19
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21 
Zealot (B) 12


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 25, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
*Arcane Archer (F) 4*  nope
Assassin (R) 24
Battle Master (F) 21
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 18  
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 18
Four Elements (M) 14
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18 
Mastermind (R) 20
*Open Hand (M) 24 * just fun
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 19
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21 
Zealot (B) 12


----------



## Harzel (Feb 25, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 4
Assassin (R) 24
Battle Master (F) 21
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 18 
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 18
Four Elements (M) 14
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18 
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 19
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21 
Zealot (B) 12


----------



## bid (Feb 25, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 4
Assassin (R) 24
Battle Master (F) 21
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 18 
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 18
Four Elements (M) 12
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18 
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 19
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 23
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21 
Zealot (B) 12


----------



## Gladius Legis (Feb 25, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 4
Assassin (R) 25
Battle Master (F) 21
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 18 
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 18
Four Elements (M) 10 - If anything, I'm even harsher on good concepts with bad execution than merely bad concepts.
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18 
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 19
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 23
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21 
Zealot (B) 12


----------



## WayOfTheFourElements (Feb 25, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
*Arcane Archer (F) 2*
Assassin (R) 25
Battle Master (F) 21
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 18 
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 18
Four Elements (M) 10
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18 
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 19
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 24
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21 
Zealot (B) 12


----------



## Imaculata (Feb 25, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 2
Assassin (R) 25
Battle Master (F) 21
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 18 
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 18
Four Elements (M) 10
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18 
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
*Purple Dragon Knight (F) 19-2=17* I hate doing tedious purple dragon knight quests.
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
*Swashbuckler (R) 24+1=25* Yo-ho, yo-ho a pirate's life for me!
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21 
Zealot (B) 12[/QUOTE]


----------



## JonnyP71 (Feb 25, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 2
Assassin (R) 25
Battle Master (F) 21
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 16 They were really scraping the barrel when they came up with this one.
Four Elements (M) 10
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 17
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 20
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 26 
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21
Zealot (B) 12


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Feb 25, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 2
Assassin (R) 25
Battle Master (F) 21
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 16
Four Elements (M) 8 - too magicki 
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 17
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 21
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21
Zealot (B) 12


----------



## steeldragons (Feb 25, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 2
Assassin (R) 25
Battle Master (F) 21
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 18
*Cavalier (F) 19* never really been given its due.
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 16
Four Elements (M) 8
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 17
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 21
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21
*Zealot (B) 10* definitely not something to be modeled or romanticized in heroic fantasy.


----------



## WayOfTheFourElements (Feb 25, 2018)

steeldragons said:


> *Zealot (B) 10* definitely not something to be modeled or romanticized in heroic fantasy.




The Zealot is totally Beric Dondarrion from Game of Throne - driven by devotion to the Lord of Light and easily resurrected.


----------



## steeldragons (Feb 25, 2018)

WayOfTheFourElements said:


> The Zealot is totally Beric Dondarrion from Game of Throne - driven by devotion to the Lord of Light and easily resurrected.




Really lousy choice of title then.


----------



## akr71 (Feb 25, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
*Arcane Archer (F) 3*
Assassin (R) 25
Battle Master (F) 21
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 19 
Champion (F) 20
*Drunken Master (M) 14*
Four Elements (M) 8
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 17
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 21
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21
Zealot (B) 10


----------



## OB1 (Feb 25, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 1
Assassin (R) 25
Battle Master (F) 21
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 19 
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 15
Four Elements (M) 8
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 17
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 21
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21
Zealot (B) 10


----------



## TwoSix (Feb 25, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 1
Assassin (R) 25
Battle Master (F) 22  --Maneuvers are awesome.
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 19 
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 15
Four Elements (M) 8
 Inquisitive (R) 19   --The inquisitive is questionable.
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 17
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 21
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21
Zealot (B) 10


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 25, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 1
Assassin (R) 25
Battle Master (F) 22+1=23
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 19 
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 15
Four Elements (M) 8
Inquisitive (R) 19 
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 17
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 21
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21
Zealot (B) 10-2=8


----------



## bid (Feb 25, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 1
Assassin (R) 23
Battle Master (F) 24
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 19 
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 15
Four Elements (M) 8
Inquisitive (R) 19 
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 17
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 21
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21
Zealot (B) 8


----------



## Ryuu Hayato (Feb 25, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 1
Assassin (R) 23
Battle Master (F) 24-2= 22
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 19 
Champion (F) 20
Drunken Master (M) 15
Four Elements (M) 8
Inquisitive (R) 19 
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 17
Samurai (F) 20+1=21
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 21
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21
Zealot (B) 8


----------



## Adamant (Feb 25, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 1
Assassin (R) 23
Battle Master (F) 22
Battlerager (B) 20
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 19 
Champion (F) 18
Drunken Master (M) 15
Four Elements (M) 8
Inquisitive (R) 19 
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 17
Samurai (F) 21
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 21
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 22
Zealot (B) 8


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 26, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Arcane Archer (F) 1
Assassin (R) 23
Battle Master (F) 23
Battlerager (B) 18
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 19 
Champion (F) 18
Drunken Master (M) 15
Four Elements (M) 8
Inquisitive (R) 19 
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 17
Samurai (F) 21
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 21
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 22
Zealot (B) 8


----------



## Harzel (Feb 26, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Arcane Archer (F) 1
Assassin (R) 23
Battle Master (F) 23
Battlerager (B) 18
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 19 
Champion (F) 18
Drunken Master (M) 15
Four Elements (M) 8
Inquisitive (R) 19 
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 17
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 21
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 22
Zealot (B) 8


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 26, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Arcane Archer (F) 0 - Shoot to kill
Assassin (R) 23
Battle Master (F) 23
Battlerager (B) 18
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 19 
Champion (F) 19 - Weeee are the champions!
Drunken Master (M) 15
Four Elements (M) 8
Inquisitive (R) 19 
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 17
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 21
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 22
Zealot (B) 8


----------



## VikingLegion (Feb 26, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 23
Battle Master (F) 23
Battlerager (B) 18
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 19 
Champion (F) 19 
Drunken Master (M) 15
Four Elements (M) 8+1 = 9
Inquisitive (R) 19 
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 17
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 21
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 22
Zealot (B) 8-2 = 6


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Feb 26, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 23
Battle Master (F) 23
Battlerager (B) 18 - 2 =16 (Just plain silly)
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 19 
Champion (F) 19 
Drunken Master (M) 15
Four Elements (M) 8
Inquisitive (R) 19 
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24 + 1 =25
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 17
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 21
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 22
Zealot (B) 8


----------



## 3y3g00 (Feb 26, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 23
Battle Master (F) 23
Battlerager (B) 16
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 19 
Champion (F) 19 
Drunken Master (M) 15 - 2 =13
Four Elements (M) 8
Inquisitive (R) 19 
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 25
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 17 +1 = 18
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 21
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 22
Zealot (B) 8


----------



## ClaytonCross (Feb 26, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 23
Battle Master (F) 23
Battlerager (B) 16
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 19 
Champion (F) 19 
Drunken Master (M) 13
Four Elements (M) 8
Inquisitive (R) 19 
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 25
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 18
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 18 - 2 = 16   To me "Scout" is a role you fill in a group or a Soldier background with perception and survival. 
---Its like a Barbarian path of the meat shield, The backstab Rogue​, or a Cleric Domain of life...I mean Healer. ; )
Shadow (M) 21 + 1 = 22 Ninja!! and the idea of being sneaky martial artist with no armor makes more since then standing in the open dodging attacks. 
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 22
Zealot (B) 8


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 26, 2018)

Adjustment to account for post #46

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 23
Battle Master (F) 23
Battlerager (B) 16
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 19 
Champion (F) 19 
Drunken Master (M) 13
Four Elements (M) 9
Inquisitive (R) 19 
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 25
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 18
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 16
Shadow (M) 22
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 22
Zealot (B) 6


----------



## Imaculata (Feb 26, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 23
Battle Master (F) 23
Battlerager (B) 16
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 19 
Champion (F) 19 
Drunken Master (M) 13
Four Elements (M) 9
Inquisitive (R) 19 
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 25
*Purple Dragon Knight (F) 18-2=16* Time for ye to walk the plank
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 16
Shadow (M) 22
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
*Swashbuckler (R) 26+1=27* Well shiver me timbers!
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 22
Zealot (B) 6


----------



## Gladius Legis (Feb 26, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 23
Battle Master (F) 23
Battlerager (B) 16
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20 - They made an actual good defender out of the 5e Fighter class, yay.
Champion (F) 19 
Drunken Master (M) 13
Four Elements (M) 7 - Too magical for this list, yet sucks at magic and, well, everything really.
Inquisitive (R) 19 
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 25
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 16
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 16
Shadow (M) 22
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 22
Zealot (B) 6


----------



## akr71 (Feb 26, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 23
Battle Master (F) 23
Battlerager (B) 16
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 19 
Drunken Master (M) 13
Four Elements (M) 7
Inquisitive (R) 19 
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 25
*Purple Dragon Knight (F) 14*
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 16
Shadow (M) 22
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
*Swashbuckler (R) 28*
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 22
Zealot (B) 6


----------



## steeldragons (Feb 26, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 23
Battle Master (F) 23
Battlerager (B) 16
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 13
Four Elements (M) 7
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 25
*Purple Dragon Knight (F) 15*
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 16
Shadow (M) 22
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 28
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 22
*Zealot (B) 4 *


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 26, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 23
Battle Master (F) 23
Battlerager (B) 16
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 13
Four Elements (M) 7
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 25
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 15
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 16
Shadow (M) 22
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 28
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23
Zealot (B) 2


----------



## OB1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 23
Battle Master (F) 23
Battlerager (B) 16
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 13
Four Elements (M) 7
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 25
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 15
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 16+1=17
Shadow (M) 22
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 28
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23
Zealot (B) 2-2=0


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 26, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Chase Skylark (Feb 26, 2018)

Accidental double post.


----------



## Chase Skylark (Feb 26, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 24
Battle Master (F) 23
Battlerager (B) 16
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 13
Four Elements (M) 7
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 25
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 13
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 22
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 21+1=22 Kamehameha!!!!
Swashbuckler (R) 28-2=26 lazy rogue, go hide for your sneak attacks
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 26, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 24
Battle Master (F) 23
Battlerager (B) 16
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 13
Four Elements (M) 5
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 25
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 13
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 22
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23


----------



## 3y3g00 (Feb 26, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 24
Battle Master (F) 23
Battlerager (B) 16
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 13
Four Elements (M) 5
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 25
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 14
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 22
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21

Voting for Dragon Knight almost feels like trolling.


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Feb 26, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 24
Battle Master (F) 23
Battlerager (B) 16
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 13
*Four Elements (M) 3*
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 25
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 14
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 17
*Shadow (M) 23*
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## Gradine (Feb 26, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 24
Battle Master (F) 23
Battlerager (B) 14 - Dwarves must love giving hugs, even to their enemies
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 13
Four Elements (M) 3
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 25
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 14
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 24 - Lots of fun to be had with this concept, beyond just "ninja". Played a Wild Elf guerrilla jungle fighter with this once
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 26, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 24
Battle Master (F) 23+1=24
Battlerager (B) 14-2=12
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 13
Four Elements (M) 3
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 25
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 14
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 26, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 24
*Battle Master (F) 24+1=25*
Battlerager (B) 12
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 19
*Drunken Master (M) 13-2=11*
Four Elements (M) 3
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 25
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 14
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## JonnyP71 (Feb 26, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 25
Battle Master (F) 25
Battlerager (B) 12
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 9
Four Elements (M) 3
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 25
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 14
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## bid (Feb 26, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 23
Battle Master (F) 26
Battlerager (B) 12
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 9
Four Elements (M) 3
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 25
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 14
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## Eltab (Feb 27, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
*Assassin (R) 23 - 2 = 21*  In the right circumstances, this is awesome.  But as a DM, do I want to set up those particular circumstances every session?
Battle Master (F) 26
Battlerager (B) 12
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 9
Four Elements (M) 3
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 21
*Open Hand (M) 25 + 1 = 26*  This fellow however can pretend to be a ranger, a scout, or a single-target controller.  More variety to draw out of him.
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 14
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Feb 27, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 21
Battle Master (F) 26
Battlerager (B) 12 - 2 = 10 (In the light of the new day this one is no less silly)
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 9
Four Elements (M) 3
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 26 + 1 = 27
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 14
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## Gladius Legis (Feb 27, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 22
Battle Master (F) 26
Battlerager (B) 10
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 9
Four Elements (M) 1
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 27
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 14
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## Horwath (Feb 27, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 22
Battle Master (F) 26
Battlerager (B) 10
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 9
Four Elements (M) 0 The last Air(water/fire)bender is as bad as the movie
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 27
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 14
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 18 The little Ranger that could.
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## Harzel (Feb 27, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 22
Battle Master (F) 26
Battlerager (B) 10
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 9
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 27
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 14
Samurai (F) 17
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## Imaculata (Feb 27, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 22
Battle Master (F) 26
Battlerager (B) 10
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 9
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 27
*Purple Dragon Knight (F) 14-2=12* Gonna keep hitting you till you're a Red Dragon Knight!
Samurai (F) 17
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
*Swashbuckler (R) 26+1=27* Swish, swoosh!
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 27, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## WayOfTheFourElements (Feb 27, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 23
Battle Master (F) 22
Battlerager (B) 10
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 9
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 27
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 12
Samurai (F) 17
Scout (R) 16 - doesn't mesh well with the Outlander background
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 28
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 27, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Ryuu Hayato (Feb 27, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 23
*Battle Master (F) 24 - 2 = 22*
Battlerager (B) 10
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 9
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 27
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 12
*Samurai (F) 17 + 1 = 18* - Fighting Spirit is cool, like kenshin ready to battle
Scout (R) 16
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 28
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## akr71 (Feb 27, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 23
Battle Master (F) 22
Battlerager (B) 10
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 19
*Drunken Master (M) 7*
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 21
*Open Hand (M) 28*
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 12
Samurai (F) 18
Scout (R) 16
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 28
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 27, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 23
Battle Master (F) 22
Battlerager (B) 10
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 5
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 12
Samurai (F) 18
Scout (R) 16
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 28
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 22


----------



## steeldragons (Feb 27, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 23
Battle Master (F) 22
*Battlerager (B) 8* -What's that you say? A Barbarian that RAGES in BATTLE?! *gasp* Wherever did you come up with THAT?!
Berserker (B) 18
*Cavalier (F) 21*
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 5
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 12
Samurai (F) 18
Scout (R) 16
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 28
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 22


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 27, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 21
Battle Master (F) 22
Battlerager (B) 8 
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 5
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 18
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 12
Samurai (F) 18
Scout (R) 16
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 28
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23


----------



## Gradine (Feb 27, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 21
Battle Master (F) 22
Battlerager (B) 8
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 5
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 16 - Never heard of it. Sounds kinda dumb.
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 12
Samurai (F) 18
Scout (R) 17 - Well, people did want a spell-less Ranger. And a Ranger that doesn't suck. Here you go!
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 28
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 27, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 21
*Battle Master (F) 22 + 1 = 23*
Battlerager (B) 8
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
*Drunken Master (M) 5 - 2 = 3* "Roll to see if I'm getting drunk!  Are there _girls_ there?!"
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 16
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 12
Samurai (F) 18
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 28
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23


----------



## bid (Feb 27, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 19
Battle Master (F) 24
Battlerager (B) 8
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 3
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 16
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 12
Samurai (F) 18
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 28
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 27, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 19
Battle Master (F) 24+1=25
Battlerager (B) 8-2=6
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 3
Inquisitive (R) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 16
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 12
Samurai (F) 18
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 28
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23


----------



## OB1 (Feb 27, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 19
Battle Master (F) 25
Battlerager (B) 6
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 3
Inquisitive (R) 19+1=20
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 16
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 12-2=10
Samurai (F) 18
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 28
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Feb 27, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
*Assassin (R) 20*
Battle Master (F) 25
Battlerager (B) 6
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 3
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 20
*Long Death (M) 14*
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 10
Samurai (F) 18
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 28
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (Feb 27, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 20
*Battle Master (F) 26*
*Battlerager (B) 4*
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 3
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 14
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 10
Samurai (F) 18
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 28
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23


----------



## VikingLegion (Feb 28, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 20
Battle Master (F) 26
Battlerager (B) 4
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 3
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 14
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 10
Samurai (F) 19 - KIAI!!!
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26 - forgot to swash his buckles.  Or is it buckle his swashes?
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23


----------



## Eltab (Feb 28, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 20
Battle Master (F) 26
Battlerager (B) 4
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
*Drunken Master (M) 3 - 2 = 1*  {cue music} Ho-old me-e-e, ho-old me, 'cause I'm a little unstea-ea-dy {end music}
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 14
Mastermind (R) 21
*Open Hand (M) 28 + 1 = 29*  Chan, Norris, Lee, all agree: a fist is always a readied weapon.
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 10
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Feb 28, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 20
Battle Master (F) 26
Battlerager (B) 4 - 2 = 2 (Another day and no better)
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 1
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 14
Mastermind (R) 21
*Open Hand (M) 29 + 1 = 30*  Chan, Norris, Lee, all agree: a fist is always a readied weapon. How could I disagree!
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 10
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23


----------



## Harzel (Feb 28, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 20
Battle Master (F) 26
Battlerager (B) 2
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 1
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 14
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28 - You're getting out of hand.
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 10
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23


----------



## Gladius Legis (Feb 28, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 21
Battle Master (F) 26
Battlerager (B) 2
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 1
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 14
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 8 - Another good concept ruined by horrible design execution.
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23


----------



## Imaculata (Feb 28, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 21
Battle Master (F) 26
Battlerager (B) 2
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 1
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 14
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
*Purple Dragon Knight (F) 8-2=6* - Why are you not dead yet?
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
*Swashbuckler (R) 26+1=27* - Monkey!
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23


----------



## akr71 (Feb 28, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 21
Battle Master (F) 26
Battlerager (B) 2
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) 1
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 14
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
*Purple Dragon Knight (F) 4* - Why are you not dead yet? - I dunno, but I'll help.
Samurai (F) 19
*Scout (R) 18*
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23


----------



## JonnyP71 (Feb 28, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 22
Battle Master (F) 26
Battlerager (B) 2
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Drunken Master (M) -1  DEAD, huzzah!.... *hic*
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 14
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 4 
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 28, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 22
Battle Master (F) 26
Battlerager (B) 0 - He was all the rage, but the fad has petered out.
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 14
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 4 
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## steeldragons (Feb 28, 2018)

Bother. Corrected.

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
*Assassin (R) 20*
Battle Master (F) 26
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 14
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
*Purple Dragon Knight (F) 5* Bad name. Pretty good knight class.
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## 3y3g00 (Feb 28, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 20
Battle Master (F) 26
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 14
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 6
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 22
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 28, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 28, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 19
Battle Master (F) 26
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 14
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 6
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 25
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## OB1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 19
Battle Master (F) 26
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 12 - The end can't come quick enough for this subclass
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 6
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19 - This one needs to get around a few big enemies if it's going to survive
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 25
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## Gradine (Feb 28, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 19
Battle Master (F) 26
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 10 - Let's hope for a quick death
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 6
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26 - Master of all chandelier-based modes of transport
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 28, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 19
*Battle Master (F) 26+1=27*
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 10
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
*Purple Dragon Knight (F) 6-2=4 *
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Feb 28, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 19
*Battle Master (F) 25* - great kid! don't get cocky!
Berserker (B) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
*Inquisitive (R) 21* - hmmm
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 10
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 4 
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 28, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 19
Battle Master (F) 25+1=26
Berserker (B) 18-2=16
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Inquisitive (R) 21 
Kensei (M) 20
Long Death (M) 10
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 4 
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## VikingLegion (Feb 28, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 17 - too dark and mature for impressionable gamers!  However, Fighter/Thieves who accept contracts to murder others for money are totally acceptable.
Battle Master (F) 26
Berserker (B) 16
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Inquisitive (R) 21 
Kensei (M) 21 - always liked the single-minded focus/devotion of this class, back when it was a Fighter in the old Oriental Adventures book.
Long Death (M) 10
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 4 
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## Chase Skylark (Feb 28, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 17 
Battle Master (F) 26
Berserker (B) 16-2=14 exhaustion is bs
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Inquisitive (R) 21 
Kensei (M) 21
Long Death (M) 10
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 4 
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24+1=25 can't argue with results


----------



## Ammon Bergevin (Feb 28, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 17 
Battle Master (F) 26+1=27 The Abilities are good
Berserker (B) 14 
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Inquisitive (R) 21 
Kensei (M) 21
Long Death (M) 10
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 4-2=2 this sounds so stupid...
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 25


----------



## bid (Mar 1, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 15 
Battle Master (F) 28
Berserker (B) 14 
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Inquisitive (R) 21 
Kensei (M) 21
Long Death (M) 10
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 2
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 25


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Mar 1, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 15
Battle Master (F) 28
Berserker (B) 14 
Cavalier (F) 21 + 1 = 22
Champion (F) 19
Inquisitive (R) 21 
Kensei (M) 21
Long Death (M) 10
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 2 - 2 = 0 (Couldn't handle either end of the Long Sword)
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 25


----------



## Eltab (Mar 1, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
*Assassin (R) 15 - 2 = 13*
Battle Master (F) 28
Berserker (B) 14 
Cavalier (F) 22
Champion (F) 19
Inquisitive (R) 21 
Kensei (M) 21
Long Death (M) 10
Mastermind (R) 21
*Open Hand (M) 28 + 1 = 29*
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 25

if I don't give myself away by talking, nobody will notice that anything happened.


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 1, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 13
Battle Master (F) 28
Berserker (B) 14 
Cavalier (F) 22
Champion (F) 19
Inquisitive (R) 21 
Kensei (M) 21
Long Death (M) 10
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 29
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26+1=27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 25-2=23


----------



## akr71 (Mar 1, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 13
Battle Master (F) 28
Berserker (B) 14 
Cavalier (F) 22
Champion (F) 19
Inquisitive (R) 21 
Kensei (M) 21
*Long Death (M) 8*
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 29
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
*Shadow (M) 24*
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 1, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## steeldragons (Mar 1, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
*Assassin (R) 12*
Battle Master (F) 26
Berserker (B) 14
*Cavalier (F) 23*
Champion (F) 19
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 21
Long Death (M) 8
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 29
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23


----------



## Adamant (Mar 1, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 12
Battle Master (F) 26
Berserker (B) 14
Cavalier (F) 23
Champion (F) 19
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 21
Long Death (M) 6
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 29
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## Gladius Legis (Mar 1, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 13
Battle Master (F) 26
Berserker (B) 14
Cavalier (F) 23
Champion (F) 17 - Manages the double sin of not only being ineffective compared to other Fighter subclasses, but also being just plain BORING.
Inquisitive (R) 21
Kensei (M) 21
Long Death (M) 6
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 29
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## Gradine (Mar 1, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 12
Battle Master (F) 26
Berserker (B) 14
Cavalier (F) 23
Champion (F) 19
Inquisitive (R) 22
Kensei (M) 21
Long Death (M) 4
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 29
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 1, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 12
*Battle Master (F) 26+1=27*
Berserker (B) 14
Cavalier (F) 23
Champion (F) 19
Inquisitive (R) 22
Kensei (M) 21
*Long Death (M) 4-2=2*
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 29
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## Gradine (Mar 1, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 13
Battle Master (F) 27
Berserker (B) 14
Cavalier (F) 23
Champion (F) 17
Inquisitive (R) 22
Kensei (M) 21
Long Death (M) 2
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 29
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24 

Correcting for a cross-post I missed.


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 1, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 24
Assassin (R) 13
Battle Master (F) 27
Berserker (B) 14
Cavalier (F) 23
Champion (F) 17
Inquisitive (R) 22
Kensei (M) 21
Long Death (M) 2
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 27
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 25


----------



## WayOfTheFourElements (Mar 1, 2018)

*Ancestral Guardian (B) 22* - Looks idiotic in my head when I imagine some dudes long dead granny blocking his ally from attack
Assassin (R) 15 
Battle Master (F) 28
Berserker (B) 14 
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Inquisitive (R) 21 
Kensei (M) 21
Long Death (M) 10
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 2
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
*Shadow (M) 24 *- I only wish the Way of the Four Elements was this well put together
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 25


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 1, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 15 
Battle Master (F) 28+1=29
Berserker (B) 14-2=12
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 19
Inquisitive (R) 21 
Kensei (M) 21
Long Death (M) 10
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 2
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 25


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Mar 1, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 15 
*Battle Master (F) 27* - Manure-vers is more like it.  Amirite?
Berserker (B) 12
Cavalier (F) 21
*Champion (F) 20* - serves as a great entry-level PC for a new player
Inquisitive (R) 21 
Kensei (M) 21
Long Death (M) 10
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Purple Dragon Knight (F) 2
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 25


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 1, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 13 
Battle Master (F) 28
Berserker (B) 12
Cavalier (F) 23
Champion (F) 20
Inquisitive (R) 22 
Kensei (M) 21
Long Death (M) 2
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 27
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 25

Correcting for WotFE's older entry.  I hope I got 'em all; double-check me plz.


----------



## JonnyP71 (Mar 1, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 14
Battle Master (F) 28
Berserker (B) 12
Cavalier (F) 23
Champion (F) 20
Inquisitive (R) 20 - sorry, having an adjective as a class archetype name is just wrong
Kensei (M) 21
Long Death (M) 2
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 27
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 25


----------



## bid (Mar 1, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 12
Battle Master (F) 26 (uncorrected way4 mistake)
Berserker (B) 12
Cavalier (F) 23
Champion (F) 20
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 21
Long Death (M) 2
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 27
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 28
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 25


----------



## OB1 (Mar 1, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 12
Battle Master (F) 26
Berserker (B) 12
Cavalier (F) 23
Champion (F) 20
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 21
Long Death (M) 2-2===========================0
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 27
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 19+1=20
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 28
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 25


----------



## VikingLegion (Mar 2, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 12
Battle Master (F) 26
Berserker (B) 12
Cavalier (F) 23
Champion (F) 20
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 21
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 27
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 25


----------



## Ryuu Hayato (Mar 2, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 12
*Battle Master (F) 26 - 2 = 24* - ugh!
Berserker (B) 12
Cavalier (F) 23
Champion (F) 20
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 21
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 27
*Samurai (F) 20 + 1 = 21* elegant fighter
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 25


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Mar 2, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 12
Battle Master (F) 24
Berserker (B) 12
Cavalier (F) 23
Champion (F) 20
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 21
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 27 + 1 = 28
Samurai (F) 21
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 22 - 2 = 20 to much magic for a non magic 
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 25


----------



## Harzel (Mar 2, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 12
Battle Master (F) 24
Berserker (B) 12
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 18 - lingering problem from Wot4e
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 21
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Samurai (F) 21
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 20 
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 25


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 2, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 12
Battle Master (F) 24+1=25
Berserker (B) 12-2=10
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 18 
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 21
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Samurai (F) 21
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 20 
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 25


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 2, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 12
Battle Master (F) 25
Berserker (B) 10
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 18 
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 21
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Samurai (F) 21
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 20 
Swashbuckler (R) 26+1=27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 25-2=23


----------



## akr71 (Mar 2, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 12
Battle Master (F) 25
Berserker (B) 10
Cavalier (F) 21
*Champion (F) 16 *
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 21
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Samurai (F) 21
*Scout (R) 21*
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 20 
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 2, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
*Assassin (R) 12 - 2 = 10*  Never had a good experience with one of these at the table.
Battle Master (F) 25
Berserker (B) 10
Cavalier (F) 21
*Champion (F) 16 +1 = 17*  Sometimes it's okay to let the Fighter just be a Fighter.
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 21
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Samurai (F) 21
Scout (R) 21
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 20 
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 23


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 2, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 10 
Battle Master (F) 25
Berserker (B) 10
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 17 
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 21
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 28
Samurai (F) 21
Scout (R) 21
Shadow (M) 23 - Who sees what is lurking in the Shadows?  Adee do!
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 20 
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24 - Fun to play, and you can carry him around in a mid sized bag.


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 2, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 10 
Battle Master (F) 25
Berserker (B) 10-2=8 getting exhausted buddy?
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 17 
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 21
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand 28+1=29 My favorite class without spell slots
Samurai (F) 21
Scout (R) 21
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 20 
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 2, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 10 
Battle Master (F) 25
Berserker (B) 8
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 17 
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 21
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand 27
Samurai (F) 21
Scout (R) 21
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 20
Sun Soul (M) 20 
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 2, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## OB1 (Mar 2, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 11 
Battle Master (F) 23
Berserker (B) 8 
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 17 
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 21
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand 29 
Samurai (F) 21
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 20 
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 2, 2018)

Adjusted for crosspost between 140 & 141

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 11 
Battle Master (F) 23
Berserker (B) 8 
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 17 
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 21
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 27 
Samurai (F) 21
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 20 
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## Gradine (Mar 2, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 11
Battle Master (F) 23
Berserker (B) 9 I don't see the problem of sacrificing balance for concept
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 17
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 21
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 27
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Mar 2, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 12
Battle Master (F) 23
Berserker (B) 9 
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 17
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 21
Mastermind (R) 21
*Open Hand (M) 25* approaching 30 is getting out of hand (you're next Swashbuckler!)
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## steeldragons (Mar 2, 2018)

lowkey13 said:


> Hashashiyun? Yesashiyun!




Gesundheit.


----------



## steeldragons (Mar 2, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 23
Assassin (R) 12
Battle Master (F) 23
Berserker (B) 9
*Cavalier (F) 22*
Champion (F) 17
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 21
*Mastermind (R) 19*
Open Hand (M) 25
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## WayOfTheFourElements (Mar 2, 2018)

*Ancestral Guardian (B) 21*
Assassin (R) 12
*Battle Master (F) 24*
Berserker (B) 9
Cavalier (F) 22
Champion (F) 17
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 21
Mastermind (R) 19
Open Hand (M) 25
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## Harzel (Mar 2, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 12
Battle Master (F) 24
Berserker (B) 9
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 17
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 21
Mastermind (R) 19
Open Hand (M) 25
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## Gladius Legis (Mar 3, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 13
Battle Master (F) 24
Berserker (B) 9
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 15
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 21
Mastermind (R) 19
Open Hand (M) 25
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## Eltab (Mar 3, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
*Assassin (R) 13 - 2 = 11*  Darn, it's gonna take an auto-crit and a surprise round to make a dent in this archetype.
Battle Master (F) 24
Berserker (B) 9
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 15
Inquisitive (R) 20
Kensei (M) 21
Mastermind (R) 19
*Open Hand (M) 25 + 1 = 26* That which has been torn down, can also be built up.
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## JonnyP71 (Mar 3, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 22
Assassin (R) 12 
Battle Master (F) 24
Berserker (B) 9
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 15
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 21
Mastermind (R) 19
Open Hand (M) 26 
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 27
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 3, 2018)

*Ancestral Guardian (B) 22-2=20*
Assassin (R) 12
Battle Master (F) 24
Berserker (B) 9
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 15
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 21
Mastermind (R) 19
Open Hand (M) 26 
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 20
*Swashbuckler (R) 27+1=28*
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Mar 3, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B)
Assassin (R) 12
Battle Master (F) 24
Berserker (B) 9-2=7 Wusses are always out of breath!
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 15
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 21+1=22 kick 'em in the nadgers then run 'em through with a sword.
Mastermind (R) 19
Open Hand (M) 26 
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 27+1=28
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Mar 3, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Assassin (R) 13
Battle Master (F) 24
*Berserker (B) 5*
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 15
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 19
Open Hand (M) 26 
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 28
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## rgoodbb (Mar 3, 2018)

Is there something there?.....

Surprise! 

Dead.


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 3, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Assassin (R) 14
Battle Master (F) 22
Berserker (B) 5
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 15
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 26 
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## WayOfTheFourElements (Mar 3, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Assassin (R) 14
Battle Master (F) 22
Berserker (B) 5
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 15
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 26 
Samurai (F) 19
*Scout (R) 20*
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21 - Kamehameha!
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 3, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Assassin (R) 14
Battle Master (F) 22
Berserker (B) 3
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 15
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 26 
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21 
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 25


----------



## akr71 (Mar 3, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Assassin (R) 14
Battle Master (F) 22
Berserker (B) 3
Cavalier (F) 20
*Champion (F) 13*
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 26 
Samurai (F) 19
*Scout (R) 21*
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21 
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 25


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (Mar 3, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Assassin (R) 14
*Battle Master (F) 23*
*Berserker (B) 3* My love for you is like a truck
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 15
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 26 
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 26
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## VikingLegion (Mar 3, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Assassin (R) 14
Battle Master (F) 23
Berserker (B) 3
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 15
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 26 
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 24
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## steeldragons (Mar 3, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Assassin (R) 14
Battle Master (F) 23
*Berserker (B) 1*
*Cavalier (F) 21*
Champion (F) 15
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 24
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## Gladius Legis (Mar 3, 2018)

Correcting to account for akr71's latest post:

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Assassin (R) 14
Battle Master (F) 23
Berserker (B) 1
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 13
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 21
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 24
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## Gladius Legis (Mar 3, 2018)

And now my votes for today:

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Assassin (R) 15
Battle Master (F) 23
Berserker (B) 1
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 11
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 21
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 24
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## bid (Mar 3, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Assassin (R) 13
Battle Master (F) 24
--Berserker (B) -1 <-- death by tiwas + steel
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 11
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 21
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 24
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 3, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Assassin (R) 13
Battle Master (F) 24+1=25
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 11
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 21
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 24
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 24-2=22


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 3, 2018)

It looks like #167 includes 2 downvotes. Assassin went from 15 -> 13 and Berserker went from 1 -> -1.


----------



## Gradine (Mar 3, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Assassin (R) 15 - Fixing the double downvote noted above; felt like the Berserker kill was more intentional
Battle Master (F) 25
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 11
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21 Xanathar planned this survivor thread
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 18 Finding it harder to choose the downvote, actually
Scout (R) 21
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 24
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 22


----------



## 3y3g00 (Mar 3, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Assassin (R) 15 
Battle Master (F) 25
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 12 Showing some love for the new guy class.
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21 
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 18  
Scout (R) 21
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbucwkler (R) 24
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 20  I just feel a little tired of the constant bear totem.

edit: Wow this thread is going to be going for a long time yet according to my quackulations.  Maybe should have been a -3 thread instead.


----------



## bid (Mar 3, 2018)

rczarnec said:


> It looks like #167 includes 2 downvotes. Assassin went from 15 -> 13 and Berserker went from 1 -> -1.



Nope. #162 forgot to downvote.
His berserker red stayed at 3.

So assassin is 13


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Eltab (Mar 4, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
*Assassin (R) 13 - 2 = 11*  I think this is the right total...
Battle Master (F) 25
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 12
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21 
*Open Hand (M) 26 + 1 = 27*  I'm sure of this one; I just copied the previous 'list' post.
Samurai (F) 18  
Scout (R) 21
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbucwkler (R) 24
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## Ryuu Hayato (Mar 4, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Assassin (R) 11
*Battle Master (F) 25-2 = 23*
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 12
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21 
Open Hand (M) 27
*Samurai (F) 18+1 = 19*
Scout (R) 21
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbucwkler (R) 24
Thief (R) 20
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## OB1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Assassin (R) 11
Battle Master (F) 23
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 12+1=13
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21 
Open Hand (M) 27
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 21
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbucwkler (R) 24
Thief (R) 20-2=18
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 4, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Assassin (R) 11+1=12 Nothing to see here.
Battle Master (F) 23
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 12+1=13
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21 
Open Hand (M) 27
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 21
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 24
Thief (R) 20-2=18
*Totem Warrior (B) 20-2=18* So, basically just another warrior?


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 4, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Assassin (R) 12-2=10 agreed. Nothing to save here
Battle Master (F) 23
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 13
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21 
Open Hand (M) 27+1=28 "You need me to run, naked, up a wall, jump off and scissor kick a dragon in the face, and not die from the fall? All while dodging its' breath attack?Hold my ale..."
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 21
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbucwkler (R) 24
Thief (R) 18
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Mar 4, 2018)

Totem Warrior should be on 18.


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 4, 2018)

Paul Farquhar said:


> Totem Warrior should be on 18.




Yes and fixed


----------



## JonnyP71 (Mar 4, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Assassin (R) 11 
Battle Master (F) 23
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 13
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 21
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbucwkler (R) 24
Thief (R) 18
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 4, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## steeldragons (Mar 4, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
*Assassin (R) 10*
Battle Master (F) 21
*Cavalier (F) 22*
Champion (F) 13
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 21
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbucwkler (R) 24
Thief (R) 18
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## akr71 (Mar 4, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Assassin (R) 10
Battle Master (F) 21
Cavalier (F) 22
Champion (F) 13
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
*Mastermind (R) 19*
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 19
*Scout (R) 22*
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbucwkler (R) 24
Thief (R) 18
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 4, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Assassin (R) 8
Battle Master (F) 21
Cavalier (F) 22
Champion (F) 13
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbucwkler (R) 24
Thief (R) 18
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 4, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Assassin (R) 8
Battle Master (F) 21
Cavalier (F) 22
Champion (F) 13
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbucwkler (R) 24
Thief (R) 18
Totem Warrior (B) 19


----------



## 3y3g00 (Mar 4, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 18
Assassin (R) 8
Battle Master (F) 21
Cavalier (F) 22
Champion (F) 13
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbucwkler (R) 25
Thief (R) 18
Totem Warrior (B) 19


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 4, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 18
Assassin (R) 8
Battle Master (F) 21+1=22
Cavalier (F) 22
Champion (F) 13
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbucwkler (R) 25
Thief (R) 18
Totem Warrior (B) 19-2=17


----------



## Gladius Legis (Mar 4, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 18
Assassin (R) 9
Battle Master (F) 22
Cavalier (F) 22
Champion (F) 11 - Newbie subclass or not, it sucks.
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbucwkler (R) 25
Thief (R) 18
Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## Harzel (Mar 4, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Assassin (R) 8
Battle Master (F) 22
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 13
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 25
Thief (R) 18
Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## OB1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Assassin (R) 8
Battle Master (F) 22
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 14
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 25
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Mar 4, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Assassin (R) 8-2=6 - nothing like as cool as they think they are.
Battle Master (F) 22
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 14+1=15 - this guy looks like he needs help/
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 25
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 4, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 4, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Assassin (R) 7
Battle Master (F) 22
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 13
Inquisitive (R) 18
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 25
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 17

Corrections from posts 189 forward. I think I got right.


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Mar 4, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Assassin (R) 7
Battle Master (F) 22
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 13
Inquisitive (R) 18 - 2 = 16
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24 + 1 = 25
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 25
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## VikingLegion (Mar 5, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Assassin (R) 7
Battle Master (F) 22
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 13
Inquisitive (R) 16
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 25
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 23
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 17 


Starting to feel like Phil Connors in Punxsutawney.  Same votes 3 or 4 days in a row and the final numbers always end up the same...
How's that oft' quoted definition of insanity go, again?


----------



## Eltab (Mar 5, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
*Assassin (R) 7 - 2 = 5* See below for beginning of sentence  ... you're stuck in place where everybody can reach you now.
Battle Master (F) 22
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 13
Inquisitive (R) 16
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
*Open Hand (M) 25 + 1 = 26*  With enough movement, I can get where I need to be.  With enough multiattacks, I can land a hit.  With a nifty ki power...
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 23
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 5, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
*Assassin (R) 5-2=3*
Battle Master (F) 22
Cavalier (F) 20
*Champion (F) 13+1=14* 
Inquisitive (R) 16
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 23
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 17

*Begin blockbuster movie voiceover*

In a game...

...saturated with overwrought oh-so-unique martial subclasses... 

...all inventing new ways to swing the same weapon at the same target for the same damage "but no guys it's totally different you see because"... 

...only one _dares_ to stand up and actually BE a FIGHTER.

He is...

...the _Champion._

*explosions, thunder*

He doesn't have time to argue about combat options or special powers or combos.  He's too busy killing everything in sight. 

He can't hear your accusations of boredom over the sound of victory..._his_ victory.  While you were waiting for another short rest to use your fancy ability again, he was smashing orcs and carrying you all to safety.

*thunder, lightning, weapon clashing*

No, he didn't see that complicated "really cool" special attack that killed that one goblin.  His vision was obscured by the _pile of dead enemies_ that lay before him.

*cannons roar, thunder booms*

He doesn't need to rest.  He doesn't need a specific weapon, or a specific foe, or a specific position on the battlefield.  He doesn't need you.

He needs only to win.

*sick electric guitar riff*


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 5, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Assassin (R) 5-2=3
Battle Master (F) 22
Cavalier (F) 20
*Champion (F) 14-2=12* If you're a champion, then you don't need so much help.
Inquisitive (R) 16
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
*Swashbuckler (R) 23+1=24* Hoist the anchor mateys!
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## JonnyP71 (Mar 5, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Assassin (R) 3
Battle Master (F) 22
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 12 .
Inquisitive (R) 16
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 24 
Thief (R) 17
Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## akr71 (Mar 5, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Assassin (R) 3
Battle Master (F) 22
Cavalier (F) 20
*Champion (F) 10*
Inquisitive (R) 16
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 24 
*Thief (R) 18*
Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 5, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Assassin (R) 3
Battle Master (F) 22
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 10
Inquisitive (R) 14
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 24 
Thief (R) 18
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## steeldragons (Mar 5, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
*Assassin (R) 1*
Battle Master (F) 22
*Cavalier (F) 21*
Champion (F) 10
Inquisitive (R) 14
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 24
Thief (R) 18
Totem Warrior (B) 18

C'mon folks. This only works -with any chance of any of us getting out of here before July!-  if you CLEAR the FIELD. When you see something with only, say, 1-3 or 4 points just get rid of it!


----------



## 3y3g00 (Mar 5, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
*Assassin (R) 1
Battle Master (F) 22
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 10
Inquisitive (R) 14
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21 *While it does create serious bonus action contention (sadly) it succeeds at making rogue feel different (without being worse) which is more than most of the other subclasses or rogue.*
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 24
Thief (R) 18
Totem Warrior (B) 16*


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 5, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## OB1 (Mar 5, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Assassin (R) 2+1=3
Battle Master (F) 20
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 10
Inquisitive (R) 14
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 24
Thief (R) 18-2=16
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Assassin (R) 3-2=1 just die already. 
Battle Master (F) 20
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 10
Inquisitive (R) 14
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 21+1=22 Now you can be Guile from street fighter. What's not to love?
Swashbuckler (R) 24
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## OB1 (Mar 5, 2018)

steeldragons said:


> C'mon folks. This only works -with chance of any of us getting out of here before July!-  if you CLEAR the FIELD. When you see something with only, say, 1-3 or 4 points just get rid of it!




There are 500 points in the system at the start of this survivor and 1 point is removed from the system after every vote capping the total number of votes at 498. The min required would be 240 if every upvote cast was for the same subclass and would mean the winner has 260 points at the end. Assuming the eventual winner never gets above 40 points, it means it will take around 350 posts to get to the winner. 

Had downvotes been worth 3, it would have been 240 posts max, 168 posts min and 217 likely.


----------



## Gladius Legis (Mar 5, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Assassin (R) 1
Battle Master (F) 20
Cavalier (F) 22
Champion (F) 8
Inquisitive (R) 14
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 24
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## Gradine (Mar 5, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Assassin (R) -1 - Sure, I'll kill the Assassin
Battle Master (F) 20
Cavalier (F) 22
Champion (F) 8
Inquisitive (R) 15
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 24
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 5, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Battle Master (F) 20+1=21
Cavalier (F) 22
Champion (F) 8
Inquisitive (R) 15
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 24
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 16-2=14


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Mar 5, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Battle Master (F) 21
Cavalier (F) 22
Champion (F) 8
Inquisitive (R) 15-2=13 I didn't like RDJ as Sherlock Holmes.
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 18
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 24
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 14+1 = 15


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Mar 5, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Battle Master (F) 21
Cavalier (F) 22
Champion (F) 8
Inquisitive (R) 13
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 25
*Storm Herald (B) 16* overcast
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 24
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 15


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Mar 6, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Battle Master (F) 21
Cavalier (F) 22
Champion (F) 8
Inquisitive (R) 13 - 2 = 11
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 24 + 1 = 25
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 24
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 15


----------



## Eltab (Mar 6, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Battle Master (F) 21
Cavalier (F) 22
Champion (F) 8
Inquisitive (R) 11
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
*Open Hand (M) 25 + 1 = 26*  I can run across water, up a vertical surface, catch an arrow (or crossbow bolt) along the way...
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 22
*Swashbuckler (R) 24 - 2 = 22*  ... Hiya! (or Hi-i-i-yah!) 
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 15


----------



## VikingLegion (Mar 6, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Battle Master (F) 21
Cavalier (F) 22
Champion (F) 8
Inquisitive (R) 11
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 22-2 = 20
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 15+1 = 16


----------



## Harzel (Mar 6, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 21
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 8
Inquisitive (R) 11
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 25 - emerges after a brief disappearance
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 20
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 6, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 21
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 8
Inquisitive (R) 11
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 22-2=20 Enough praising the sun already!
Swashbuckler (R) 20+1=21 Raise the colors mateys!
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## Gladius Legis (Mar 6, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 21
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 6
Inquisitive (R) 11
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 21
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## akr71 (Mar 6, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 21
Cavalier (F) 21
*Champion (F) 4*
Inquisitive (R) 11
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 21
*Thief (R) 17*
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## JonnyP71 (Mar 6, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 21
Cavalier (F) 21
Champion (F) 4
Inquisitive (R) 11
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 17
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## steeldragons (Mar 6, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 21
*Cavalier (F) 22*
*Champion (F) 2*
Inquisitive (R) 11
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 17
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 6, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 6, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 19
Cavalier (F) 22
Champion (F) 3
Inquisitive (R) 11
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 22 - An open hand means stop.
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 17
Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 6, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 19
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 3
Inquisitive (R) 11
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 22
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 17
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 6, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 19
Cavalier (F) 20
*Champion (F) 3+1=4* Simple, effective, versatile...everything you need in a martial subclass.
*Inquisitive (R) 11-2=9* Adjectives make poor proper nouns.
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 22
Samurai (F) 20
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 17
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## Gradine (Mar 6, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 19
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 4
Inquisitive (R) 10 "Inquisitive" as a proper noun comes from Eberron
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 22
Samurai (F) 18
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 17
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## Wiseblood (Mar 6, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 19
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 4+1=5
Inquisitive (R) 10-2=8
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 22
Samurai (F) 18
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 17
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (Mar 6, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
*Battle Master (F) 20* - Interesting, does useful things, has a unique mechanic, fun to play.  Battle Master dip feat considered worthwhile for other melee builds.
Cavalier (F) 20
*Champion (F) 3* - Boring, does NOTHING special, Swing Sword wait for next turn, repeat forever.  Out tanked by Ranger Pets.  Dry white toast of D&D.  
Inquisitive (R) 8
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 22
Samurai (F) 18
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 17
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## Wiseblood (Mar 6, 2018)

Frankly, I am shocked that assassin has been eliminated.


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 6, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Gradine (Mar 6, 2018)

lowkey13 said:


> Eberroning weirds language.




The Trust has been watching you. 

And they are displeased.


----------



## 3y3g00 (Mar 6, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 20
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 4 Don't take my Cham-cham!  He's my fav.
Inquisitive (R) 8
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 22
Samurai (F) 18
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 17
Totem Warrior (B) 16 I find myself voting against totem warrior a lot, but I really don't dislike it that much.  Really I'd be happy to see any of these win.


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Mar 6, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 20
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 4
Inquisitive (R) 8-2=6 Let's save grammar! 
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 22
Samurai (F) 18
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 17
Totem Warrior (B) 16+1=17 I like the wolf-brothers


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 6, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 20+1=21
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 4
Inquisitive (R) 6 
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 22
Samurai (F) 18
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 17
Totem Warrior (B) 17-2=15


----------



## Harzel (Mar 6, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 21
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 4
Inquisitive (R) 6 
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 22
Samurai (F) 18
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 17
Totem Warrior (B) 15


----------



## OB1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 21
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 4+1=5
Inquisitive (R) 6 
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 22
Samurai (F) 18
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 17-2=15
Totem Warrior (B) 15


----------



## Adamant (Mar 6, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 21
Cavalier (F) 18
Champion (F) 5-2=3
Inquisitive (R) 6 
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 22
Samurai (F) 18
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 15
Totem Warrior (B) 15+1=16


----------



## VikingLegion (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 21
Cavalier (F) 18+1 = 19
Champion (F) 3
Inquisitive (R) 6 
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 22
Samurai (F) 18
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 22-2 = 20
Thief (R) 15
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## Eltab (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 21
Cavalier (F) 19
*Champion (F) 3 - 2 = 1*
Inquisitive (R) 6 
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
*Open Hand (M) 22 + 1 = 23*
Samurai (F) 18
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 20
Thief (R) 15
Totem Warrior (B) 16

It was the Assassin did that ... what, you didn't SEE him?


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Mar 7, 2018)

22]Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 21
Cavalier (F) 19
Champion (F) 1
Inquisitive (R) 6 
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 23 + 1 = 24
Samurai (F) 18
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 20 - 2 = 18 (still too much magic)
Swashbuckler (R) 20
Thief (R) 15
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## Ryuu Hayato (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
*Battle Master (F) 21 - 2 = 19*
Cavalier (F) 19
Champion (F) 1
Inquisitive (R) 6 
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 24
*Samurai (F) 18 + 1 = 19*
Scout (R) 22
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 18
Swashbuckler (R) 20
Thief (R) 15
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## WayOfTheFourElements (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
*Battle Master (F) 20*
Cavalier (F) 19
Champion (F) 1
Inquisitive (R) 6 
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 19
*Scout (R) 20*
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 18
Swashbuckler (R) 20
Thief (R) 15
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## Gladius Legis (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 20
Cavalier (F) 20
Champion (F) 0 - Misnamed, doesn't win at anything, and now it's dead.
Inquisitive (R) 6 
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 18
Swashbuckler (R) 20
Thief (R) 15
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## JonnyP71 (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 20
Cavalier (F) 20
Inquisitive (R) 6
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 22
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 18
Swashbuckler (R) 21
Thief (R) 15
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 20
Cavalier (F) 20
Inquisitive (R) 4 Curiosity killed the class.
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 21
Open Hand (M) 22
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 18
Swashbuckler (R) 22 Yo-ho-ho and a bottle 'o rum!
Thief (R) 15
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## akr71 (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 20
Cavalier (F) 20
Inquisitive (R) 4
Kensei (M) 22
*Mastermind (R) 19*
*Open Hand (M) 23*
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 18
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 15
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 20
Cavalier (F) 20
Inquisitive (R) 4-2=2 curiosity killed the rogue. Might have been the beholder. Not sure
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 19
Open Hand (M) 23+1=24 monkeys are awesome. Monk's get ki which, when combined, makes monkey. This means Monk's are awesome. My logic is sound
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 18
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 15
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 7, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Inquisitive (R) 2
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 19
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 18 - If your class is also the name of a dog...
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 18
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## Eltab (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
*Inquisitive (R) 2 - 2 =0*  Nothing against a class that sounds like Sherlock Holmes, but he's really a Divination Wizard with some magi-tech help.
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 19
*Open Hand (M) 24 + 1 = 25*  I remember an NPC who was a rather intelligent animal who spent Don-ki to perform his Way of the Cloven Hoof feats.
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 18
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## Adamant (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 18
Cavalier (F) 20
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 19-2=17
Open Hand (M) 25
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 18
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 17+1=18


----------



## steeldragons (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 18
*Cavalier (F) 21*
Kensei (M) 22
*Mastermind (R) 15*
Open Hand (M) 25
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 18
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 17+1=18


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Battle Master (F) 18
Cavalier (F) 21
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 15
Open Hand (M) 25
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 18
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 16
Totem Warrior (B) 19


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 18+1=19 not boring
Cavalier (F) 21
Kensei (M) 22
Mastermind (R) 15
Open Hand (M) 25
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 18
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 16-2=14 boring
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## 3y3g00 (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 19
Cavalier (F) 21
Kensei (M) 20  The mechanics don't really work out the way you'd think.  
Mastermind (R) 15
Open Hand (M) 25
Samurai (F) 19
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 18
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 15  Best sub-class for usage of pocket-sand.
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## Gradine (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 19
Cavalier (F) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 15
Open Hand (M) 25
Samurai (F) 17
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 18
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 15 
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
*Battle Master (F) 19+1=20* Well if I can't vote for Champion, I'll vote for his complicated brother.
Cavalier (F) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 15
Open Hand (M) 25
Samurai (F) 17
Scout (R) 18
*Shadow (M) 26-2=24*
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 18
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 15 
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 20
Cavalier (F) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 15
Open Hand (M) 25
*Samurai (F) 17-2=15*
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 18
Swashbuckler (R) 22
*Thief (R) 15+1=16 *
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## OB1 (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 20
Cavalier (F) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 15
Open Hand (M) 25
Samurai (F) 15
Scout (R) 18+1=19
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 18
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 16-2=14
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21-2=19
Battle Master (F) 20+1=21
Cavalier (F) 21
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 15
Open Hand (M) 25
Samurai (F) 15
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 18
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 14
Totem Warrior (B) 18-2=16+1=17

+Noticed a mistake from post 254-255


----------



## Harzel (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 21
Cavalier (F) 19 - get your horse out of my dungeon
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 15
Open Hand (M) 25
Samurai (F) 15
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 18
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 14
Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
*Battle Master (F) 19* - master of none
Cavalier (F) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 15
Open Hand (M) 25
Samurai (F) 15
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 18
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 14
Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## VikingLegion (Mar 7, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 19 
Cavalier (F) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 15
Open Hand (M) 25
Samurai (F) 15
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 18
Swashbuckler (R) 20
Thief (R) 14
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Mar 8, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 19 
Cavalier (F) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 15
Open Hand (M) 25 + 1 = 26
Samurai (F) 15
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 18 - 2 = 16 still too magical
Swashbuckler (R) 20
Thief (R) 14
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## bid (Mar 8, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 19 
Cavalier (F) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 15
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 15
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 16
Swashbuckler (R) 21
Thief (R) 14
Totem Warrior (B) 18

Odding the even.


----------



## JonnyP71 (Mar 8, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 19
Cavalier (F) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 15
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 15
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 16
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 14
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## WayOfTheFourElements (Mar 8, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
*Battle Master (F) 20*
Cavalier (F) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 15
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 15
*Scout (R) 17*
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 16
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 14
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## Gladius Legis (Mar 8, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 20
Cavalier (F) 20
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 15
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 13 - I actually like this subclass mechanically, but the narrow cultural trappings of the name is a turn-off. :/
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 16
Swashbuckler (R) 22
Thief (R) 14
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 8, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 20
Cavalier (F) 20
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 13 You will not outsmart us in this fight.
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 13
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 16
Swashbuckler (R) 23 Lets take this one up a peg(leg).
Thief (R) 14
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## akr71 (Mar 8, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 20
Cavalier (F) 20
Kensei (M) 20
*Mastermind (R) 11*
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 13
*Scout (R) 18*
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 16
Swashbuckler (R) 23
Thief (R) 14
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 8, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 20
Cavalier (F) 18
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 12
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 13
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 16
Swashbuckler (R) 23
Thief (R) 14
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 8, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 8, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 18
Cavalier (F) 18
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 12
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 11 - Looks like katanas are losing.
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 16
Swashbuckler (R) 23
Thief (R) 15
Totem Warrior (B) 19 - The only thing better is the Pro Tem Warrior.


----------



## steeldragons (Mar 8, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 18
*Cavalier (F) 19*
Kensei (M) 20
*Mastermind (R) 10*
Open Hand (M) 24
Samurai (F) 11
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 16
Swashbuckler (R) 23
Thief (R) 15
Totem Warrior (B) 19


----------



## Eltab (Mar 8, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 18
Cavalier (F) 19
Kensei (M) 20
*Mastermind (R) 10 - 2 = 8*  If you are the Master(mind), you should think to send subordinates to handle the dangerous work.
*Open Hand (M) 24 + 1 = 25*  My Master told us that persistence pays off.
Samurai (F) 11
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 16
Swashbuckler (R) 23
Thief (R) 15
Totem Warrior (B) 19


----------



## OB1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 18
Cavalier (F) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 8
Open Hand (M) 25
Samurai (F) 11
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 16
Swashbuckler (R) 23
Thief (R) 15-2=13
Totem Warrior (B) 19+1=20


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 8, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
*Battle Master (F) 18+1=19*
Cavalier (F) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 8
Open Hand (M) 25
Samurai (F) 11
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 16
*Swashbuckler (R) 23-2=21* The endless onslaught of terrible "Pirates of the Caribbean" movies ruined this genre for me forever.
 THANKS DISNEY.
Thief (R) 13
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## Gradine (Mar 8, 2018)

Ancestral Gradine (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 
Cavalier (F) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 9 Xanatos planned this upvote
Open Hand (M) 25
Samurai (F) 9
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 16
Swashbuckler (R) 21 
Thief (R) 13
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 8, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 19+1=20
Cavalier (F) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 9 
Open Hand (M) 25
Samurai (F) 9
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 16
Swashbuckler (R) 21 
Thief (R) 13
Totem Warrior (B) 20-2=18


----------



## Adamant (Mar 8, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 19+1=20
Cavalier (F) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 9 
Open Hand (M) 25
Samurai (F) 9-2=7
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 16
Swashbuckler (R) 21 
Thief (R) 13
Totem Warrior (B) 18+1=19


----------



## VikingLegion (Mar 8, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 19+1=20
Cavalier (F) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 9 
Open Hand (M) 25
Samurai (F) 7
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 16
Swashbuckler (R) 19
Thief (R) 13
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Mar 9, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 20
Cavalier (F) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 9 
Open Hand (M) 25 + 1 = 26
Samurai (F) 7
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 16 - 2 = 14 (I will get this done eventually)
Swashbuckler (R) 19
Thief (R) 13
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## Ryuu Hayato (Mar 9, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
*Battle Master (F) 20 - 2 = 18*
Cavalier (F) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 9 
Open Hand (M) 26
*Samurai (F) 7 + 1 = 8*
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 23
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 14
Swashbuckler (R) 19
Thief (R) 13
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Mar 9, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
*Battle Master (F) 16* - now I am the master
Cavalier (F) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 9 
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 8
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 14
Swashbuckler (R) 19
Thief (R) 13
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## Gladius Legis (Mar 9, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 17
Cavalier (F) 19
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 9 
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 6
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 14
Swashbuckler (R) 19
Thief (R) 13
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## Harzel (Mar 9, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 17
Cavalier (F) 17
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 9 
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 6
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 14
Swashbuckler (R) 19
Thief (R) 13
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 9, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
*Battle Master (F) 17+1=18*
Cavalier (F) 17
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 9 
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 6
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 14
*Swashbuckler (R) 19-2=17*
Thief (R) 13
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 9, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 18+1=19
Cavalier (F) 17
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 9 
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 6
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 14
Swashbuckler (R) 17
Thief (R) 13
Totem Warrior (B) 20-2=18


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 9, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 19
Cavalier (F) 17
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 7 - Outsmarted again aye?
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 6
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 14
Swashbuckler (R) 18 - Well, shiver me timbers!
Thief (R) 13
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Mar 9, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 19
Cavalier (F) 17
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 5 - why are so many rogue options dull?
Open Hand (M) 26 -oops, nearly lost this guy.
Samurai (F) 7 -the name and fluff is easy to ignore.
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 14
Swashbuckler (R) 18
Thief (R) 13
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## akr71 (Mar 9, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 19
Cavalier (F) 17
Kensei (M) 20
*Mastermind (R) 3*
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 7
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 14
Swashbuckler (R) 18
*Thief (R) 14*
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 9, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 19
Cavalier (F) 17
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 3-2=1 We meet again, at last. The circle is now complete. When I met you I was but the learner. Now, *I* am the master
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 7
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 24+1=25 The Shadow knows
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 14
Swashbuckler (R) 18
Thief (R) 14
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 9, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 21
Battle Master (F) 19
Cavalier (F) 17
Kensei (M) 20
Mastermind (R) 0 - Pay me no mind.
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 7
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 14
Swashbuckler (R) 18
Thief (R) 14
Totem Warrior (B) 19


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 9, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Battle Master (F) 19
Cavalier (F) 17
Kensei (M) 20
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 7
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 14
Swashbuckler (R) 18
Thief (R) 14
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 9, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## steeldragons (Mar 9, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
    Battle Master (F) 19
    Cavalier (F) 18
    Kensei (M) 20
    Open Hand (M) 26
*  Samurai (F) 5*
    Scout (R) 18
    Shadow (M) 25
    Storm Herald (B) 16
    Sun Soul (M) 14
    Swashbuckler (R) 18
    Thief (R) 14
    Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 9, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Ryuu Hayato (Mar 9, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
*Battle Master (F) 15*
Cavalier (F) 18
Kensei (M) 20
Open Hand (M) 26
*Samurai (F) 6*
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 14
Swashbuckler (R) 18
Thief (R) 15
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## OB1 (Mar 9, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Battle Master (F) 15
Cavalier (F) 18
Kensei (M) 20
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 6
Scout (R) 18+1=19
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 14
Swashbuckler (R) 18
Thief (R) 15-2=13
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## Gradine (Mar 9, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Battle Master (F) 15
Cavalier (F) 18
Kensei (M) 20
Open Hand (M) 26
Mastermind (R) 0 - Their demise was planned also
Samurai (F) 4
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 14
Swashbuckler (R) 19
Thief (R) 13
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## JonnyP71 (Mar 9, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Battle Master (F) 15
Cavalier (F) 18
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 4
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 14
Swashbuckler (R) 20
Thief (R) 13
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## WayOfTheFourElements (Mar 9, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Battle Master (F) 15
Cavalier (F) 18
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 4
*Scout (R) 17*
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
*Sun Soul (M) 15*
Swashbuckler (R) 20
Thief (R) 13
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## Adamant (Mar 9, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Battle Master (F) 15
Cavalier (F) 18
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 4-2=2
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 15
Swashbuckler (R) 20
Thief (R) 13
Totem Warrior (B) 20+1=21


----------



## Harzel (Mar 9, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 15
Cavalier (F) 16
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 2
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 16
Sun Soul (M) 15
Swashbuckler (R) 20
Thief (R) 13
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## rgoodbb (Mar 9, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 15
Cavalier (F) 16
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 2
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 15
Swashbuckler (R) 20
Thief (R) 14
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## VikingLegion (Mar 9, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 15
Cavalier (F) 16
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 2
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 16 - the sun will come out... tomorrow! (barring a whole LOT of downvotes)
Swashbuckler (R) 18 - is he a pirate?  a bard?  a boastful braggart?  or just a con man with a proclivity for chandelier swings?
Thief (R) 14
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Mar 10, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 15 + 1 = 16
Cavalier (F) 16
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 26
Samurai (F) 2
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 16 - 2 = 14 - the sun is going down
Swashbuckler (R) 18
Thief (R) 14
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## outsider (Mar 10, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 16
Cavalier (F) 16-2=14 _Meh._
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 26+1=27 The last bastion of round to round tactical decisions without spellcasting.
Samurai (F) 2
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 14
Swashbuckler (R) 18
Thief (R) 14
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## Gladius Legis (Mar 10, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 16
Cavalier (F) 15
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 27
Samurai (F) 0 - Overly narrow cultural trappings on a subclass that doesn't justify them mechanically leads to it committing hara-kiri.
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 14
Swashbuckler (R) 18
Thief (R) 14
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 10, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 16
Cavalier (F) 13 - Ehrm... excuse me! You can't bring a horse in here!
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 27
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 14
Swashbuckler (R) 19 - X marks the spot mateys!
Thief (R) 14
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## JonnyP71 (Mar 10, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 16
Cavalier (F) 13 
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 25 - zero interest in yet another Bruce Lee/Jackie Chan kung fu master blighting my Medieval Europe fantasy
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 14
Swashbuckler (R) 20 
Thief (R) 14
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Mar 10, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 16
Cavalier (F) 13 
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 25
Scout (R) 17+1=18 - there aren't enough interesting rogues, let's save this one.
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 14
Swashbuckler (R) 20 
Thief (R) 14-2=12 - nostalgia aint what it used to be.
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 10, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 20
Battle Master (F) 16
Cavalier (F) 13 
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 25
Scout (R) 18+1=19 yay a rogue I like
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 14
Swashbuckler (R) 20-2=18 If the cavalier can't bring his horse into the dungeon, you can't bring your boat. 
Thief (R) 12 
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 10, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 18
Battle Master (F) 16
Cavalier (F) 13 
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 25
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 15
Swashbuckler (R) 18
Thief (R) 12 
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## steeldragons (Mar 10, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 18
Battle Master (F) 16
*Cavalier (F) 14*
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 25
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 15
Swashbuckler (R) 18
*Thief (R) 10*
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## akr71 (Mar 10, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 18
Battle Master (F) 16
Cavalier (F) 14
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 25
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 14
*Sun Soul (M) 13*
Swashbuckler (R) 18
*Thief (R) 11*
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 10, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 18
Battle Master (F) 16
Cavalier (F) 14
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 23 - Open hand is good, but having a partner is better.
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 13
Swashbuckler (R) 18
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 22


----------



## OB1 (Mar 10, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 18
Battle Master (F) 17
Cavalier (F) 14
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 13
Swashbuckler (R) 18
Thief (R) 9
Totem Warrior (B) 22


----------



## rgoodbb (Mar 10, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 18
Battle Master (F) 17
Cavalier (F) 14
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 13
Swashbuckler (R) 18
Thief (R) 10
Totem Warrior (B) 20
Lazylord (W) 36 - Just Kidding...


----------



## 3y3g00 (Mar 10, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 18
Battle Master (F) 17
Cavalier (F) 12
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 13
Swashbuckler (R) 18
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 20
Lazylord (W) 36


----------



## Ryuu Hayato (Mar 10, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 18
*Battle Master (F) 15*
*Cavalier (F) 13*
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 13
Swashbuckler (R) 18
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## Harzel (Mar 10, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Battle Master (F) 15
Cavalier (F) 11
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 13
Swashbuckler (R) 18
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Mar 11, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
*Battle Master (F) 13*
Cavalier (F) 11
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 13
Swashbuckler (R) 18
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## VikingLegion (Mar 11, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Battle Master (F) 13
Cavalier (F) 11
Kensei (M) 18+1 = 19
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 13
Swashbuckler (R) 18-2 = 16
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## Gladius Legis (Mar 11, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 11
Kensei (M) 19
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 11
Swashbuckler (R) 16
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Mar 11, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 11
Kensei (M) 19
Open Hand (M) 23 +1 = 24
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 11 - 2 = 9
Swashbuckler (R) 16
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## outsider (Mar 11, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 11
Kensei (M) 19
Open Hand (M) 24 +1 = 25
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 9 - 2 = 7
Swashbuckler (R) 16
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## Ryuu Hayato (Mar 11, 2018)

Wrong post, mods can you delete it for me please?


----------



## Ancalagon (Mar 11, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 11
Kensei (M) 19
Open Hand (M) 25
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 7 - 2 = 5
Swashbuckler (R) 16
Thief (R) 11 +1 = 12
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Mar 11, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 11
Kensei (M) 19
Open Hand (M) 25
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 5
Swashbuckler (R) 16+1=17 -Someone has to keep the Cardinal's men in order
Thief (R) 12-2=10 - and it's not him.
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## JonnyP71 (Mar 11, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 11
Kensei (M) 19
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 5
Swashbuckler (R) 18
Thief (R) 10 
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 11, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 11
Kensei (M) 19
Open Hand (M) 23+1=24
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 5
Swashbuckler (R) 18-2=16 
Thief (R) 10 
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Mar 11, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 19
*Battle Master (F) 12*
Cavalier (F) 11
Kensei (M) 19
Open Hand (M) 24
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 5
*Swashbuckler (R) 17*
Thief (R) 10 
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 11, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 17
Battle Master (F) 13
Cavalier (F) 11
Kensei (M) 19
Open Hand (M) 24
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 5
Swashbuckler (R) 17
Thief (R) 10 
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## steeldragons (Mar 11, 2018)

*Ancestral Guardian (B) 15*
Battle Master (F) 13
*Cavalier (F) 12*
Kensei (M) 19
Open Hand (M) 24
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 5
Swashbuckler (R) 17
Thief (R) 10
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## OB1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 15
Battle Master (F) 13
Cavalier (F) 12
Kensei (M) 19
Open Hand (M) 24
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 5
Swashbuckler (R) 17
Thief (R) 8
Totem Warrior (B) 20


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 11, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 15
Battle Master (F) 13+1=14
Cavalier (F) 12
Kensei (M) 19
Open Hand (M) 24
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 5
Swashbuckler (R) 17
Thief (R) 8
Totem Warrior (B) 20-2=18


----------



## 3y3g00 (Mar 11, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 15
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 12
Kensei (M) 19
Open Hand (M) 22  Too good.  Almost 1 true monk, while still being really boring.
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 5
Swashbuckler (R) 17
Thief (R) 9 That use magic device can sure whip up some silliness quickly.
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## outsider (Mar 11, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 15
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 12
Kensei (M) 19
Open Hand (M) 22+1=23  Just right.  The one true monk, damn near the only martial character that's not boring.
Scout (R) 20
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 5-2=3
Swashbuckler (R) 17
Thief (R) 9 That use magic device can sure whip up some silliness quickly.
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## WayOfTheFourElements (Mar 11, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 15
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 12
Kensei (M) 19
Open Hand (M) 23
*Scout (R) 18*
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 5-2=3
*Swashbuckler (R) 18*
Thief (R) 9
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 11, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Yaarel (Mar 11, 2018)

I am surprised how well the Monk and Barbarian are doing. Even the high magic archetypes remain.

Monk: Shadow, Open Hand, Kensei, Sun Soul.
Rogue: Scout, Swashbuckler, Thief.
Barbarian: Totem Warrior, Ancestral Guardian, Storm Herald. 
Fighter: Battle Master, Cavalier.



Maybe some of these archetypes are off the radar of some voters?


----------



## Eltab (Mar 11, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 15
Battle Master (F) 12
Cavalier (F) 12
Kensei (M) 19
*Open Hand (M) 23 + 1 = 24*  Greenhouse flowers require daily tending, it looks like.
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 3
*Swashbuckler (R) 18 - 2 = 16*  When your subclass description requires an explanation of how to use the rules (TWF) so you actually can do what you want...
Thief (R) 10
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## Eltab (Mar 11, 2018)

Yaarel said:


> Maybe some of these archetypes are off the radar of some voters?



I hesitate to vote for/against anything I haven't read up on myself.  So if I don't have the book or cannot borrow it from the library...


----------



## Yaarel (Mar 11, 2018)

Eltab said:


> I hesitate to vote for/against anything I haven't read up on myself.  So if I don't have the book or cannot borrow it from the library...




Heh, I always think of these ‘Survivor’ threads as identifying the ‘least hated’ products − not necessarily the most loved.


----------



## akr71 (Mar 11, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 15
Battle Master (F) 12
Cavalier (F) 12
*Kensei (M) 20*
Open Hand (M) 24
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 26
*Storm Herald (B) 12*
Sun Soul (M) 3
Swashbuckler (R) 16
Thief (R) 10
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Mar 12, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 15
Battle Master (F) 12
Cavalier (F) 12
Kensei (M) 20
Open Hand (M) 24 + 1 = 25
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 12
Sun Soul (M) 3 - 2 = 1 finally the last rays of sun light
Swashbuckler (R) 16
Thief (R) 10
Totem Warrior (B) 18[/QUOTE]


----------



## Harzel (Mar 12, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 16
Battle Master (F) 12
Cavalier (F) 10
Kensei (M) 20
Open Hand (M) 25
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 12
Sun Soul (M) 1
Swashbuckler (R) 16
Thief (R) 10
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 12, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 18
Battle Master (F) 17
Cavalier (F) 14
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 21
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Storm Herald (B) 14
Sun Soul (M) 13
Swashbuckler (R) 18
Thief (R) 10
Totem Warrior (B) 21


----------



## Yaarel (Mar 12, 2018)

Maxperson said:


> Ancestral Guardian (B) 18
> Battle Master (F) 17
> Cavalier (F) 14
> Kensei (M) 18
> ...




???


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 12, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 16
*Battle Master (F) 12+1=13*
Cavalier (F) 10
Kensei (M) 20
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 12
Sun Soul (M) 1
*Swashbuckler (R) 16-2=14*
Thief (R) 10
Totem Warrior (B) 19

Includes corrected values from Maxperson's older numbers.


----------



## Gladius Legis (Mar 12, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 16
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 10
Kensei (M) 20
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 12
Sun Soul (M) 0 - Sending the last overly magical subclass on the list into darkness.
Swashbuckler (R) 14
Thief (R) 10
Totem Warrior (B) 19


----------



## rgoodbb (Mar 12, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 16
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 8
Kensei (M) 20
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 12
Swashbuckler (R) 14
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 19


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Mar 12, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 16
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 8
Kensei (M) 20
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 12
Swashbuckler (R) 14+1=15
Thief (R) 11-2=9
Totem Warrior (B) 19

Yeah, same as yesterday.

With regards to the discussion, I have read up on all the classes, but haven't played most of them. Some I like, some I don't like, and some I don't care about either way.


----------



## akr71 (Mar 12, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 16
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 8
Kensei (M) 20
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 26
*Storm Herald (B) 10*
Swashbuckler (R) 15
*Thief (R) 10*
Totem Warrior (B) 19


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Mar 12, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 16
*Battle Master (F) 12*
Cavalier (F) 8
Kensei (M) 20
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 10
Swashbuckler (R) 15
*Thief (R) 11*
Totem Warrior (B) 19


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 12, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 16
Battle Master (F) 12
Cavalier (F) 8
Kensei (M) 20
Open Hand (M) 23+1=24 putting the artist in martial since 1975
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 10
Swashbuckler (R) 15-2=13 I really don't like this class. It feels like pure power creep. Free half disengage, sneak attack without setup, and out of combat virtually unlimited charm. Ugh.
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 19


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 12, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 16
Battle Master (F) 12+1=13
Cavalier (F) 8
Kensei (M) 20
Open Hand (M) 24
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 10
Swashbuckler (R) 13
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 19-2=17


----------



## steeldragons (Mar 12, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 16
Battle Master (F) 13
*Cavalier (F) 9*
*Kensei (M) 18*
Open Hand (M) 24
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 10
Swashbuckler (R) 13
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 12, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 16
Battle Master (F) 13
Cavalier (F) 9
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 22
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 10
Swashbuckler (R) 13
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 12, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 14
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 9
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 22
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 10
Swashbuckler (R) 13
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 18


----------



## 3y3g00 (Mar 12, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 14
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 9
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 22
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 10
Swashbuckler (R) 13
Thief (R) 12
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## OB1 (Mar 12, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 14
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 9
Kensei (M) 18
Open Hand (M) 22
Scout (R) 18+1=19
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 10
Swashbuckler (R) 13
Thief (R) 12-2=10
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 12, 2018)

Chase Skylark said:


> Swashbuckler (R) 15-2=13 I really don't like this class. It feels like pure power creep. Free half disengage, sneak attack without setup, and out of combat virtually unlimited charm. Ugh.



Fair points, but that's not why I downvoted it.  I'm lashing out in anger at Disney's "Pirates of the Caribbean" movies 2-5, and what they have done to pirate lore.


----------



## JonnyP71 (Mar 12, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 14
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 9
Kensei (M) 16
Open Hand (M) 22
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 10
Swashbuckler (R) 13
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## Eltab (Mar 12, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 14
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 9
Kensei (M) 16
*Open Hand (M) 22 + 1 = 23*
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 26
*Storm Herald (B) 10 - 2 = 8*  I want a bard to play music.  If I want to get wet, I can leave the tavern and stand outside in the rain
Swashbuckler (R) 13
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## Gradine (Mar 12, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> Fair points, but that's not why I downvoted it.  I'm lashing out in anger at Disney's "Pirates of the Caribbean" movies 2-5, and what they have done to pirate lore.




Now see, when I think "Swashbuckler" I'm think of Cary Elwes' more iconic 90's roles (Wesley/Robin Hood).

Ancestral Guardian (B) 14
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 7 "Hey look, we made a mounted sub-class" "But what about when they can't be mounted? Like... in dungeons?" "Oh it's cool, they can do all that stuff off a mount too." "...Then why center it around mounts?" "...So we could have a mounted sub-class!"
Kensei (M) 16
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 8
Swashbuckler (R) 14
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## Harzel (Mar 12, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 15
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 7
Kensei (M) 14
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 8
Swashbuckler (R) 14
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 12, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> Fair points, but that's not why I downvoted it.  I'm lashing out in anger at Disney's "Pirates of the Caribbean" movies 2-5, and what they have done to pirate lore.





To be fair, Hollywood has also rather handily wrecked samurai, knights, ninja, cowboys, indigenous peoples, ....


----------



## WayOfTheFourElements (Mar 12, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 15
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 7
Kensei (M) 14
Open Hand (M) 23
*Scout (R) 17*
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 8
*Swashbuckler (R) 15*
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 12, 2018)

Chase Skylark said:


> To be fair, Hollywood has also rather handily wrecked samurai, knights, ninja, cowboys, indigenous peoples, ....



Yep.  I only get one downvote a day, though.


----------



## outsider (Mar 12, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 15
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 7
Kensei (M) 14
Open Hand (M) 23+1=24 I get to play Bruce Lee and interact with the game mechanics in a tactical way without spellcasting.  This is what I miss most about 4e.
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 8-2=6
Swashbuckler (R) 15
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 13, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Mar 13, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 15
Battle Master (F) 12 + 1 = 13
Cavalier (F) 7
Kensei (M) 14
Open Hand (M) 24
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 6
Swashbuckler (R) 15
Thief (R) 12
Totem Warrior (B) 16 - 2 = 14


----------



## JonnyP71 (Mar 13, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 15
Battle Master (F) 13
Cavalier (F) 7
Kensei (M) 14
Open Hand (M) 22 - But Bruce Lee doesn't fit into medieval Europe...
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 6
Swashbuckler (R) 15
Thief (R) 13
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Mar 13, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 15
Battle Master (F) 13
Cavalier (F) 7
Kensei (M) 14
Open Hand (M) 22
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 6
Swashbuckler (R) 15+1=16 - this is getting repetitive.
Thief (R) 13-2=11 - all this class's interesting stuff is at levels we will never reach.
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 13, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 15
Battle Master (F) 13
Cavalier (F) 5 - Get your horse out of here already!
Kensei (M) 14
Open Hand (M) 22
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 6
Swashbuckler (R) 17 - Taste my cutlass! Yarrr!
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## Gladius Legis (Mar 13, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 15
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 5
Kensei (M) 14
Open Hand (M) 22
Scout (R) 17
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 6
Swashbuckler (R) 17
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Mar 13, 2018)

You mean Storm Herald 4?

It sounds like the Scottish football results!


----------



## akr71 (Mar 13, 2018)

*Ancestral Guardian (B) 13*
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 5
Kensei (M) 14
Open Hand (M) 22
*Scout (R) 18*
Shadow (M) 26
*Storm Herald (B) 4* - correction as noted above
Swashbuckler (R) 17
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 13, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 13
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 5
Kensei (M) 14
Open Hand (M) 22+1=23
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 4
Swashbuckler (R) 17-2=15
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 16


----------



## OB1 (Mar 13, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 13
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 5
Kensei (M) 14
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 18+1=19
Shadow (M) 26
Storm Herald (B) 4
Swashbuckler (R) 15
Thief (R) 11-1=9
Totem Warrior (B) 16

When did Batman take the lead?


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 13, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 13, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 13
Battle Master (F) 12
Cavalier (F) 5
Kensei (M) 14
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 4
Swashbuckler (R) 15
Thief (R) 10
Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 13, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 11
Battle Master (F) 13
Cavalier (F) 5
Kensei (M) 14
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 24
Storm Herald (B) 4
Swashbuckler (R) 15
Thief (R) 10
Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 13, 2018)

OB1 said:


> <Snip>
> 
> When did Batman take the lead?





Great. You pointed him out. Now he's gonna get shot[NU][/NU]


----------



## Eltab (Mar 13, 2018)

OB1 said:


> When did Batman take the lead?



Batman has always been in the lead, he has been lurking in the shadows instead of standing out in front.


----------



## Eltab (Mar 13, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 11
Battle Master (F) 13
Cavalier (F) 5
Kensei (M) 14
*Open Hand (M) 23 + 1 = 24*
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 24
*Storm Herald (B) 4 - 2 = 2*  Even though I can see this guy humming to himself "Thunder / Hear the thunder / Lightning and the thunder"
Swashbuckler (R) 15
Thief (R) 10
Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## steeldragons (Mar 13, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 11
    Battle Master (F) 13
*Cavalier (F) 6*
    Kensei (M) 14
    Open Hand (M) 24
    Scout (R) 19
    Shadow (M) 24
*Storm Herald (B) 0* bye
    Swashbuckler (R) 15
    Thief (R) 10
    Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## Gradine (Mar 13, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 11
Battle Master (F) 13
Cavalier (F) 4 - Sort-of-defender-that-sometimes-uses-horses-i-guess was a bit too long
Kensei (M) 14
Open Hand (M) 24
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 24
Swashbuckler (R) 16 - Inigo Montoya also counts
Thief (R) 10
Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 13, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 11
*Battle Master (F) 13 + 1 = 14*
Cavalier (F) 4
Kensei (M) 14
Open Hand (M) 24
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 24
*Swashbuckler (R) 16 - 2 = 14*
Thief (R) 10
Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## rgoodbb (Mar 13, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 11
Battle Master (F) 14
Cavalier (F) 2
Kensei (M) 14
Open Hand (M) 24
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 24
Swashbuckler (R) 14
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## Solandros (Mar 13, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 11
Battle Master (F) 15
Cavalier (F) 0 - FATALITY
Kensei (M) 14
Open Hand (M) 24
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 24
Swashbuckler (R) 14
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## 3y3g00 (Mar 13, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 11
Battle Master (F) 15
Cavalier (F) 0 - FATALITY
Kensei (M) 14
Open Hand (M) 22
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 24
Swashbuckler (R) 14
Thief (R) 12
Totem Warrior (B) 17


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 13, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 11
Battle Master (F) 15+1=16
Kensei (M) 14
Open Hand (M) 22
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 24
Swashbuckler (R) 14
Thief (R) 12
Totem Warrior (B) 17-2=15


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Mar 13, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 11
*Battle Master (F) 14*
Kensei (M) 14
Open Hand (M) 22
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Swashbuckler (R) 14
Thief (R) 12
Totem Warrior (B) 15


----------



## outsider (Mar 13, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 11-2=9
Battle Master (F) 14
Kensei (M) 14
Open Hand (M) 22+1=23
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Swashbuckler (R) 14
Thief (R) 12
Totem Warrior (B) 15


----------



## Harzel (Mar 14, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 10
Battle Master (F) 14
Kensei (M) 12
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Swashbuckler (R) 14
Thief (R) 12
Totem Warrior (B) 13 Downvote by [MENTION=6936541]StormbringerAUS[/MENTION] a couple pages back got lost


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 14, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 10
Battle Master (F) 14
Kensei (M) 12
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Swashbuckler (R) 15
Thief (R) 12
Totem Warrior (B) 11


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Mar 14, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 10
Battle Master (F) 14
Kensei (M) 12+1=13 
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Swashbuckler (R) 15
Thief (R) 12-2=10 - I still don't like this guy
Totem Warrior (B) 11


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 14, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## akr71 (Mar 14, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 10
Battle Master (F) 12
*Kensei (M) 11 *
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Swashbuckler (R) 15
*Thief (R) 12*
Totem Warrior (B) 11


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 14, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 10
Battle Master (F) 12+1=13 the last fighter subclass deserves it's place.
Kensei (M) 11 
Open Hand (M) 23
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 25
Swashbuckler (R) 15-2=13 this rogue does not
Thief (R) 12
Totem Warrior (B) 11


----------



## Eltab (Mar 14, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 10
Battle Master (F) 13
Kensei (M) 11 
*Open Hand (M) 23 + 1 = 24*  Patience and endurance are ever effective.
Scout (R) 19
*Shadow (M) 25 - 2 = 23*  True ninjas endeavor to not be seen - they certainly don't run out in front of everybody else.
Swashbuckler (R) 13
Thief (R) 12
Totem Warrior (B) 11


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 14, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 10
Battle Master (F) 13
Kensei (M) 11 
Open Hand (M) 22
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 23 
Swashbuckler (R) 13
Thief (R) 12
Totem Warrior (B) 12


----------



## Gardens & Goblins (Mar 14, 2018)

Ach. The list doesn't so much read as 'the best' rather than 'the least worst'


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 14, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 8
Battle Master (F) 13
Kensei (M) 11 
Open Hand (M) 22
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 23 
Swashbuckler (R) 13
Thief (R) 12
Totem Warrior (B) 13


----------



## 3y3g00 (Mar 14, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 8
Battle Master (F) 13
Kensei (M) 11 
Open Hand (M) 20
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 23 
Swashbuckler (R) 13
Thief (R) 13
Totem Warrior (B) 13


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 14, 2018)

Gardens & Goblins said:


> Ach. The list doesn't so much read as 'the best' rather than 'the least worst'




So...exactly like the show Survivor?


----------



## JonnyP71 (Mar 14, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 8
Battle Master (F) 13
Kensei (M) 11
Open Hand (M) 18 - I yearn for a totally Monk-free game
Scout (R) 19
Shadow (M) 23
Swashbuckler (R) 14 - probably the only one on this list that I REALLY want to try playing.
Thief (R) 13
Totem Warrior (B) 13


----------



## WayOfTheFourElements (Mar 14, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 8
*Battle Master (F) 14*
Kensei (M) 11
Open Hand (M) 18
*Scout (R) 17*
Shadow (M) 23
Swashbuckler (R) 14
Thief (R) 13
Totem Warrior (B) 13


----------



## OB1 (Mar 14, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 8
Battle Master (F) 14
Kensei (M) 11
Open Hand (M) 18
Scout (R) 17+1=18
Shadow (M) 23
Swashbuckler (R) 14
Thief (R) 13-2=11
Totem Warrior (B) 13


----------



## Gradine (Mar 14, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 8
Battle Master (F) 14
Kensei (M) 11
Open Hand (M) 18
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 23
Swashbuckler (R) 15
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 11


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 14, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 8
*Battle Master (F) 14+1=15*
Kensei (M) 11
Open Hand (M) 18
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 23
*Swashbuckler (R) 15-2=13*
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 11


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Mar 14, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 8
*Battle Master (F) 13*
Kensei (M) 11
Open Hand (M) 18
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 24
Swashbuckler (R) 13
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 11


----------



## steeldragons (Mar 14, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 8
*Battle Master (F) 14*
* Kensei (M) 9*
    Open Hand (M) 18
    Scout (R) 18
    Shadow (M) 24
    Swashbuckler (R) 13
    Thief (R) 11
    Totem Warrior (B) 11


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 14, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 8
Battle Master (F) 14+1=15
Kensei (M) 9
Open Hand (M) 18
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 24
Swashbuckler (R) 13
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 11-2=9


----------



## VikingLegion (Mar 14, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 8
Battle Master (F) 15
Kensei (M) 9
Open Hand (M) 18+1=19
Scout (R) 18
Shadow (M) 24
Swashbuckler (R) 13-2=11  Is this the most voted on class total?  Seems like it goes up and down like crazy all day long, every day.  Much like the subclass, it's never boring!
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 9


----------



## Harzel (Mar 15, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 9
Battle Master (F) 15
Kensei (M) 9
Open Hand (M) 19
Scout (R) 16
Shadow (M) 24
Swashbuckler (R) 11
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 9


----------



## Ryuu Hayato (Mar 15, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 9
*Battle Master (F) 13*
Kensei (M) 9
*Open Hand (M) 20*
Scout (R) 16
Shadow (M) 24
Swashbuckler (R) 11
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 9

Will be so boring if BM or Bearbarian won...


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Mar 15, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 9
Battle Master (F) 13
Kensei (M) 9
Open Hand (M) 20 + 1 = 20 May not be ideal for a Medieval setting but mine is a fantasy one so gets my vote
Scout (R) 16
Shadow (M) 24 - 2 = 22 just leveling it up
Swashbuckler (R) 11
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 9


----------



## Gladius Legis (Mar 15, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 9
Battle Master (F) 14 - The real deal.
Kensei (M) 7 - The wannabe.
Open Hand (M) 21
Scout (R) 16
Shadow (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 11
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 9


----------



## WayOfTheFourElements (Mar 15, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 9
Battle Master (F) 14
Kensei (M) 7
Open Hand (M) 21
*Scout (R) 14*
Shadow (M) 24
*Swashbuckler (R) 12*
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 9


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 15, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 7
Battle Master (F) 15
Kensei (M) 9
Open Hand (M) 19
Scout (R) 14
Shadow (M) 24
*Swashbuckler (R) 13*
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 9


----------



## JonnyP71 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 7
Battle Master (F) 15
Kensei (M) 9
Open Hand (M) 17 - my fantasy setting IS medieval
Scout (R) 14
Shadow (M) 24
Swashbuckler (R) 14
Thief (R) 11
Totem Warrior (B) 9


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Mar 15, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 7
Battle Master (F) 15
Kensei (M) 9+1=10
Open Hand (M) 17
Scout (R) 14
Shadow (M) 24
Swashbuckler (R) 14
Thief (R) 11-2=9
Totem Warrior (B) 9


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 15, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 7
Battle Master (F) 15
Kensei (M) 10
Open Hand (M) 19(fix)+1=20 my fantasy setting isn't medieval Europe, it's Faerun or Oerth
Scout (R) 14
Shadow (M) 22(also fix)
Swashbuckler (R) 14-2=12 
Thief (R) 9
Totem Warrior (B) 9


----------



## akr71 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 7
Battle Master (F) 15
Kensei (M) 10
*Open Hand (M) 21*
Scout (R) 14
Shadow (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 12 
Thief (R) 9
*Totem Warrior (B) 7*


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Mar 15, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 7
*Battle Master (F) 13*
Kensei (M) 10
Open Hand (M) 21
Scout (R) 14
Shadow (M) 24
Swashbuckler (R) 12 
Thief (R) 9
Totem Warrior (B) 7


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 15, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 15, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 7
Battle Master (F) 10
Kensei (M) 8
Open Hand (M) 19
Scout (R) 14
Shadow (M) 23
Swashbuckler (R) 12 
Thief (R) 10
Totem Warrior (B) 8


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 15, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 7
*Battle Master (F) 10+1=11*
Kensei (M) 8
Open Hand (M) 19
Scout (R) 14
Shadow (M) 23
*Swashbuckler (R) 12-2=10*
Thief (R) 10
Totem Warrior (B) 8


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 15, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 7
Battle Master (F) 11
Kensei (M) 8
Open Hand (M) 19
Scout (R) 14
Shadow (M) 23
Swashbuckler (R) 8
Thief (R) 10
Totem Warrior (B) 9


----------



## OB1 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 7
Battle Master (F) 11
Kensei (M) 8
Open Hand (M) 19
Scout (R) 15
Shadow (M) 23
Swashbuckler (R) 8
Thief (R) 8
Totem Warrior (B) 9


----------



## steeldragons (Mar 15, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 7
Battle Master (F) 11
*Kensei (M) 6*
Open Hand (M) 19
Scout (R) 15
Shadow (M) 23
Swashbuckler (R) 8
Thief (R) 8
*Totem Warrior (B) 10*

There is literally nothing worthy of an upvote in this list.


----------



## Gradine (Mar 15, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 7
Battle Master (F) 11
Kensei (M) 6
Open Hand (M) 19
Scout (R) 15
Shadow (M) 23
Swashbuckler (R) 9
Thief (R) 8
Totem Warrior (B) 8


----------



## outsider (Mar 15, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 7-2=5
Battle Master (F) 11
Kensei (M) 6
Open Hand (M) 19+1=20
Scout (R) 15
Shadow (M) 23
Swashbuckler (R) 9
Thief (R) 8
Totem Warrior (B) 8


----------



## Eltab (Mar 15, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 5
Battle Master (F) 11
Kensei (M) 6
*Open Hand (M) 20 + 1 = 21* Ah but there IS something worthy of an upvote on this list.
Scout (R) 15
*Shadow (M) 23 - 2 = 21*  I find that I must diminish the chief competitor.
Swashbuckler (R) 9
Thief (R) 8
Totem Warrior (B) 8

edit: cross-posts


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 15, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 5
Battle Master (F) 11+1=12
Kensei (M) 6
Open Hand (M) 21 
Scout (R) 15
Shadow (M) 21 
Swashbuckler (R) 9
Thief (R) 8
Totem Warrior (B) 8-2=6


----------



## Adamant (Mar 15, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 5-2=3
Battle Master (F)12
Kensei (M) 6
Open Hand (M) 21 
Scout (R) 15
Shadow (M) 21 
Swashbuckler (R) 9
Thief (R) 8
Totem Warrior (B) 6+1=7


----------



## Harzel (Mar 15, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 4
Battle Master (F)12
Kensei (M) 6
Open Hand (M) 21 
Scout (R) 13
Shadow (M) 21 
Swashbuckler (R) 9
Thief (R) 8
Totem Warrior (B) 7


----------



## VikingLegion (Mar 15, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 4
Battle Master (F)12
Kensei (M) 6
Open Hand (M) 21 
Scout (R) 13
Shadow (M) 21 
Swashbuckler (R) 7
Thief (R) 8
Totem Warrior (B) 8 - *"Souls of the Animal Kingdom! Eagle, Fox, Bottlenose Dolphin, Octopus, House Cat!  Okay, let's jump this jump!"*  - Rod Kimble


----------



## Gladius Legis (Mar 16, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 4
Battle Master (F) 13
Kensei (M) 4
Open Hand (M) 21 
Scout (R) 13
Shadow (M) 21 
Swashbuckler (R) 7
Thief (R) 8
Totem Warrior (B) 8


----------



## JonnyP71 (Mar 16, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 4
Battle Master (F) 13
Kensei (M) 2
Open Hand (M) 21
Scout (R) 13
Shadow (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 8
Thief (R) 8
Totem Warrior (B) 8


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 16, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 4
Battle Master (F) 13
Kensei (M) 0 - Dead. There is no honorable fighting on the high seas matey!
Open Hand (M) 21
Scout (R) 13
Shadow (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 9
Thief (R) 8
Totem Warrior (B) 8


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 16, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 4
Battle Master (F) 13
Open Hand (M) 21+1=22
Scout (R) 13
Shadow (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 9-2=7 you got your swim trunks? And your flippie floppies?
Thief (R) 8
Totem Warrior (B) 8


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Mar 16, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 4
*Battle Master (F) 11*
Open Hand (M) 22
Scout (R) 13
Shadow (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 7
Thief (R) 8
Totem Warrior (B) 8


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 16, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## OB1 (Mar 16, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 4
Battle Master (F) 9
Open Hand (M) 22
Scout (R) 14
Shadow (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 7
Thief (R) 7
Totem Warrior (B) 8


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 16, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 4
Battle Master (F) 10
Open Hand (M) 20
Scout (R) 14
Shadow (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 7
Thief (R) 7
Totem Warrior (B) 8


----------



## Horwath (Mar 16, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 4
Battle Master (F) 10
Open Hand (M) 20
Scout (R) 15
Shadow (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 7
Thief (R) 5
Totem Warrior (B) 8


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Mar 16, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 4
Battle Master (F) 10
Open Hand (M) 20
Scout (R) 15
Shadow (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 7+1=8
Thief (R) 5-2=3
Totem Warrior (B) 8


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 16, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 2
Battle Master (F) 10
Open Hand (M) 20
Scout (R) 15
Shadow (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 8
Thief (R) 3
Totem Warrior (B) 9


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 16, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 2
*Battle Master (F) 10+1=11*
Open Hand (M) 20
Scout (R) 15
Shadow (M) 22
*Swashbuckler (R) 8-2=6*
Thief (R) 3
Totem Warrior (B) 9


----------



## outsider (Mar 16, 2018)

Ancestral Guardian (B) 2-2=0
Battle Master (F) 11
Open Hand (M) 20+1=21
Scout (R) 15
Shadow (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 6
Thief (R) 3
Totem Warrior (B) 9


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 16, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 11+1=12
Open Hand (M) 21
Scout (R) 15
Shadow (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 6
Thief (R) 3
Totem Warrior (B) 9-2=7


----------



## Gradine (Mar 16, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 12
Open Hand (M) 21
Scout (R) 15
Shadow (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 7
Thief (R) 3
Totem Warrior (B) 5


----------



## steeldragons (Mar 16, 2018)

*Battle Master (F) 13*
Open Hand (M) 21
Scout (R) 15
Shadow (M) 22
Swashbuckler (R) 7
*Thief (R) 1*
Totem Warrior (B) 5


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 16, 2018)

Wow battle master was the longest lasting fighter and totem Barb's. Nice


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 16, 2018)

Chase Skylark said:


> Wow battle master was the longest lasting fighter and totem Barb's. Nice



Yep.  And it looks like Monks are going to take the win.  (Hard to argue; Open Hand and Shadow are both solid choices for martial classes.)


----------



## 3y3g00 (Mar 16, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 13
Open Hand (M) 21
Scout (R) 15
Shadow (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 7
Thief (R) 1
Totem Warrior (B) 5

This thread has taught me I'm pro rogue and anti monk.  I wouldn't have guessed that beforehand.


----------



## Harzel (Mar 16, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 13
Open Hand (M) 21
Scout (R) 13
Shadow (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 7
Thief (R) 2
Totem Warrior (B) 6


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 16, 2018)

3y3g00 said:


> This thread has taught me I'm pro rogue and anti monk.  I wouldn't have guessed that beforehand.




And knowing what the problem is, is the first step towards finding a solution.


----------



## VikingLegion (Mar 17, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 13
Open Hand (M) 21
Scout (R) 13
Shadow (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 7-2=5
Thief (R) 2
Totem Warrior (B) 6+1=7


----------



## Eltab (Mar 17, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 13
*Open Hand (M) 21 + 1 = 22*  My hand is open, in generosity
Scout (R) 13
Shadow (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 5
*Thief (R) 2 - 2 = 0*  Your hand is closed, with my stuff in it.
Totem Warrior (B) 7


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Mar 17, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 13 + 1 = 14 Fighter the true non magical class
Open Hand (M) 22
Scout (R) 13
Shadow (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 5
Totem Warrior (B) 7 - 2 = 5


----------



## JonnyP71 (Mar 17, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 14 
Open Hand (M) 20 - Nothing wrong with being 'Anti-Monk'.
    Scout (R) 13
    Shadow (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 6 - Whereas Rogues of all types are just awesome.
    Totem Warrior (B) 5


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Mar 17, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 14 
Open Hand (M) 20-2=18 - now the thieves are out of the way I can turn my attention to the real villain
Scout (R) 13
Shadow (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 6+1=7
Totem Warrior (B) 5


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 17, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 14 
Open Hand (M) 18
Scout (R) 13
Shadow (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 8
Totem Warrior (B) 3


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 17, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 14 
Open Hand (M) 18+1=19 "Others are my main concern, when I notice something of mine, I steal it and give it to others" ~Shantideva
Scout (R) 13
Shadow (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 8-2=6 "I steal stuff, probably from my own party"
Totem Warrior (B) 3


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 17, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 14+1=15
Open Hand (M) 19
Scout (R) 13
Shadow (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 6 
Totem Warrior (B) 3-2=1


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Mar 17, 2018)

*Battle Master (F) 13*
Open Hand (M) 19
Scout (R) 13
Shadow (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 6 
Totem Warrior (B) 1


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 17, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## WayOfTheFourElements (Mar 17, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 11
Open Hand (M) 19
*Scout (R) 11*
Shadow (M) 21
*Swashbuckler (R) 7*
Totem Warrior (B) 2


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 17, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 11
Open Hand (M) 19
Scout (R) 11
Shadow (M) 21
Swashbuckler (R) 5
Totem Warrior (B) 3


----------



## steeldragons (Mar 17, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 11
Open Hand (M) 19
Scout (R) 11
Shadow (M) 21
*Swashbuckler (R) 6*
*Totem Warrior (B) 1*


----------



## The Old Crow (Mar 17, 2018)

I think Thief should still be there at 1 point.


----------



## OB1 (Mar 17, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 12
Open Hand (M) 19
Scout (R) 11
Shadow (M) 19
Swashbuckler (R) 6
Totem Warrior (B) 1


----------



## Gladius Legis (Mar 17, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 13
Open Hand (M) 19
Scout (R) 11
Shadow (M) 19
Swashbuckler (R) 6
Totem Warrior (B) 0 - FATALITY


----------



## akr71 (Mar 17, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 13
Open Hand (M) 19
Scout (R) 11
*Shadow (M) 20*
*Swashbuckler (R) 4*


----------



## Harzel (Mar 17, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 14
Open Hand (M) 19
Scout (R) 11
Shadow (M) 20
Swashbuckler (R) 2


----------



## Adamant (Mar 17, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 14
Open Hand (M) 19+1=20
Scout (R) 11
Shadow (M) 20-2=18
Swashbuckler (R) 2


----------



## VikingLegion (Mar 17, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 14
Open Hand (M) 21
Scout (R) 11
Shadow (M) 18
Swashbuckler (R) 0 = Go buckle your swashes elsewhere!


----------



## Gradine (Mar 17, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 14
Open Hand (M) 19
Scout (R) 11
Shadow (M) 19


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 17, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 15
Open Hand (M) 17
Scout (R) 11
Shadow (M) 19


----------



## Greg K (Mar 17, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 16
Open Hand (M) 17
Scout (R) 11
Shadow (M) 17


----------



## 3y3g00 (Mar 17, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 16
Open Hand (M) 17
Scout (R) 12
Shadow (M) 15


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Mar 18, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 16
Open Hand (M) 17 + 1 = 18
Scout (R) 12
Shadow (M) 15 - 2 = 13


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Mar 18, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 16
Open Hand (M) 18-2= 16 - filthy monkey
Scout (R) 12+1=13 - skill monkey
Shadow (M) 15 - 2 = 13


----------



## rgoodbb (Mar 18, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 16
Open Hand (M) 17 - monkey magic (non magical) 
Scout (R) 13  
Shadow (M)  11 - cheeky monkey


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 18, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 16-2=14 - BOINK!
Open Hand (M) 17
Scout (R) 13+1=14 - BONK!
Shadow (M)  11


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 18, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 14
Open Hand (M) 17
Scout (R) 12
Shadow (M) 12


----------



## WayOfTheFourElements (Mar 18, 2018)

*Battle Master (F) 15*
Open Hand (M) 17
*Scout (R) 10*
Shadow (M) 12


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 18, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## OB1 (Mar 18, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 13
Open Hand (M) 18
Scout (R) 11
Shadow (M) 10


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 18, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 14
Open Hand (M) 16
Scout (R) 11
Shadow (M) 10


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 18, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 14-2=12
Open Hand (M) 16+1=17
Scout (R) 11
Shadow (M) 10


----------



## Eltab (Mar 18, 2018)

*Battle Master (F) 14 - 2 = 12*
*Open Hand (M) 16 + 1 = 17*
Scout (R) 11
Shadow (M) 10


----------



## Greg K (Mar 18, 2018)

Battle Master (F)12+1=13
Open Hand (M) 17-2=15
Scout (R) 11
Shadow (M) 10


----------



## Adamant (Mar 18, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 13
Open Hand (M) 15+1=16
Scout (R) 11
Shadow (M) 10-2=8


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 18, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 13+1=14
Open Hand (M) 16-2=14
Scout (R) 11
Shadow (M) 8


----------



## 3y3g00 (Mar 18, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 14
Open Hand (M) 14
Scout (R) 12
Shadow (M) 6


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 18, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 12
Open Hand (M) 15
Scout (R) 12
Shadow (M) 6

Fixes. Eltab and I voted identically like a minute apart


----------



## JonnyP71 (Mar 18, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 12
Open Hand (M) 13 - not even the most interesting Monk...
Scout (R) 13 - not the best Rogue by a long way, but a Rogue all the same...
Shadow (M) 6


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 18, 2018)

*Battle Master (F) 12+1=13*
Open Hand (M) 13
Scout (R) 13
*Shadow (M) 6-2=4*


----------



## VikingLegion (Mar 18, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 13
Open Hand (M) 14
Scout (R) 11 - Rebel scum!!
Shadow (M) 4


----------



## Harzel (Mar 18, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 13
Open Hand (M) 14
Scout (R) 9
Shadow (M) 5


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Mar 19, 2018)

*Battle Master (F) 11*
Open Hand (M) 14
Scout (R) 9
Shadow (M) 6


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Mar 19, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 11 + 1 = 12 Best not magic class should be the Fighter
Open Hand (M) 14
Scout (R) 9
Shadow (M) 6 - 2 = 4


----------



## Yaarel (Mar 19, 2018)

Huh.

Fighter (Battle Master)
Monk (Open Hand)
Rogue (Scout)

Not a bad choice for nonmagic. (I realize Monk is still pretty gishy. But the flavor is body combat.)


----------



## outsider (Mar 19, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 12
Open Hand (M) 14+1=15
Scout (R) 9-2=7
Shadow (M) 4

Getting super hard for me to downvote stuff now.  I like all of these classes.


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 19, 2018)

*Battle Master (F) 12+1=13*
Open Hand (M) 15
*Scout (R) 7-2=5*
Shadow (M) 4


----------



## rgoodbb (Mar 19, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 13
Open Hand (M) 16
Scout (R) 3
Shadow (M) 4


----------



## JonnyP71 (Mar 19, 2018)

The last sequence of votes have been bad news for games with a traditional flavour... need to reverse that!

Battle Master (F) 13
Open Hand (M) 14
Scout (R) 4
Shadow (M) 4


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Mar 19, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 13
Open Hand (M) 14-2=12
Scout (R) 4+1=5
Shadow (M) 4 

Ageed.


----------



## Yaarel (Mar 19, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 11 − heh, shoulda been a warlord
Open Hand (M) 12
Scout (R) 6 − I guess, Im kinda fond of the nonmagical ranger
Shadow (M) 4


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 19, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 9
Open Hand (M) 12
Scout (R) 6
Shadow (M) 5


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 19, 2018)

Yaarel said:


> Huh.
> 
> Fighter (Battle Master)
> Monk (Open Hand)
> ...




Totem Barb too. Guess everyone wants to be Bravestarr.
"Eyes of the hawk! Ears of the wolf!"

Honestly these are all excellent classes.


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 19, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 9-2=7
Open Hand (M) 12
Scout (R) 6
Shadow (M) 5+1= 6


----------



## Horwath (Mar 19, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 9
Open Hand (M) 10
Scout (R) 7
Shadow (M) 5


----------



## Chase Skylark (Mar 19, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 7
Open Hand (M) 10
Scout (R) 7
Shadow (M) 6

Fixed


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Mar 19, 2018)

*Battle Master (F) 5*
Open Hand (M) 10
Scout (R) 7
Shadow (M) 7


----------



## akr71 (Mar 19, 2018)

*Battle Master (F) 3*
Open Hand (M) 10
Scout (R) 7
*Shadow (M) 8*


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 19, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 19, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 2
Open Hand (M) 9
Scout (R) 7
Shadow (M) 8


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 19, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 3
Open Hand (M) 7
Scout (R) 7
Shadow (M) 8


----------



## OB1 (Mar 19, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 3
Open Hand (M) 7
Scout (R) 8
Shadow (M) 6


----------



## steeldragons (Mar 19, 2018)

*Battle Master (F) 4 *
Open Hand (M) 7
*Scout (R) *
Shadow (M) 6


----------



## Eltab (Mar 19, 2018)

* Battle Master (F) 4 - 2 = 2 *  I know you have that "recover HP" class feature, but this is getting ridiculous.
*Open Hand (M) 7 + 1 = 8*
Scout (R) 6
Shadow (M) 6


----------



## Wiseblood (Mar 19, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 2+1=3 
Open Hand (M) 8-2=6
Scout (R) 6
Shadow (M) 6

Because punching a human in plate armor is a crock of gorgon dung.


----------



## 3y3g00 (Mar 19, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 2+1=3 
Open Hand (M) 8-2=6
Scout (R) 7
Shadow (M) 4


----------



## Greg K (Mar 19, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 3+1=4
Open Hand (M) 6-2=4
Scout (R) 7
Shadow (M) 4


----------



## Gradine (Mar 19, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 4
Open Hand (M) 4
Scout (R) 5
Shadow (M) 5

Probably my last vote for this. These last four have all held on for a remarkably long time.


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 19, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 4+1=5
Open Hand (M) 4-2=2
Scout (R) 5
Shadow (M) 5


----------



## Ragmon (Mar 19, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 5
Open Hand (M) 2-2=0
Scout (R) 5+1=6
Shadow (M) 5


----------



## WayOfTheFourElements (Mar 19, 2018)

*Battle Master (F) 6*
*Scout (R) 4*
Shadow (M) 5


----------



## Harzel (Mar 19, 2018)

Wow.  I am astonished that Open Hand got whacked.  I thought sure it would be one of the last 2.

Battle Master (F) 6
Scout (R) 2
Shadow (M) 6


----------



## Gladius Legis (Mar 19, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 7
Scout (R) 0 - DEAD
Shadow (M) 6

Fighter vs. Ninja to the death!


----------



## VikingLegion (Mar 19, 2018)

Gladius Legis said:


> Fighter vs. Ninja to the death!



Battle Master (F) 5
Shadow (M) 7

I tried to look up quotes from Mortal Kombat on IMDB, but there wasn't a single one worth typing....
So instead I'll go with:
WHO  IS  DEADLIEST?
(pilot episode was Spartan vs. Ninja btw)


*
*


----------



## Tony Vargas (Mar 19, 2018)

> Battle Master (F) 5
> Shadow (M) 7



 Down to two and still one magical and one non-magical.


----------



## Greg K (Mar 19, 2018)

Tony Vargas said:


> Down to two and still one magical and one non-magical.




That was my thought.


----------



## JonnyP71 (Mar 20, 2018)

As the clock ticks past midnight in my part of the world, one last chance for me to vote for something other than a Monk to win...

Battle Master (F) 6  I don't play Fighters, but of the last 2, I like the flexibility this one offers.
Shadow (M) 5


----------



## Ryuu Hayato (Mar 20, 2018)

*Battle Master (F) 6-2 = 4 YOU SHALL NOT PASS!!!!!!!*
*Shadow (M) 5+1 = 6*


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Mar 20, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 4  + 1 = 5  A fighter should be the one
Shadow (M) 6 - 2 = 4 too magicky


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 20, 2018)

A Battle Master can cast a shadow.  I doubt a Shadow can cast a Battle Master.


----------



## WayOfTheFourElements (Mar 20, 2018)

*Battle Master (F) 6*
*Shadow (M) 2*


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Mar 20, 2018)

WayOfTheFourElements said:


> *Battle Master (F) 6*
> *Shadow (M) 2*




I so want to vote again right now


----------



## Iry (Mar 20, 2018)

Battle Master (F) 7
Shadow (M) 0

Lurking until last vote.


----------



## Ryuu Hayato (Mar 20, 2018)

as I said, bm won... boring.


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 20, 2018)

It ended the way we knew it would:  with the Battle Master victorious.


----------



## Gladius Legis (Mar 20, 2018)

Yay Battle Master.


----------



## Yaarel (Mar 20, 2018)

Ryuu Hayato said:


> as I said, bm won... boring.




Heh. The least hated.


----------



## Tony Vargas (Mar 20, 2018)

At least the BM actually is non-magical.


----------



## Greg K (Mar 20, 2018)

Yay Battlemaster. I just wish that I had started voting at the beginning rather than the past  few days- based on the votes, if I had, the Shadow Monk never made it this far.


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 20, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 20, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## JonnyP71 (Mar 20, 2018)

Good.  OK the Battlemaster is not a particularly interesting class variant, but at least it's not the Monk.  My D&D is pseudo-medieval Europe, it's Tolkien.  It's not Final Fantasy, it's not WoW, it's not cartoon inspired in any way.  The Monks feel too cartoony to me.  I'm not a fan of Barbarians either - Barbarian should a be a sub-race of Human, not a class.

Pity the Rogue variants got knocked out, the Assassin and the Swashbuckler are clearly the most interesting 2 options available.


----------



## Wiseblood (Mar 20, 2018)

The battle master ended them rightly the monk never saw it coming. The battle master had this planned from the beginning.


----------



## The Old Crow (Mar 20, 2018)

(I still think the Thief is alive at 1 hp, hiding in shadows with a smug look on her face)


----------



## Emmanuel Casavant (Mar 20, 2018)

Fighter all the way


----------



## Wiseblood (Mar 20, 2018)

The Ranger might return to issue a citation to the Battlemaster for killing ninjas out of season.


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 20, 2018)

The Battlemaster may have won, but its the Swashbuckler that left with all the booty!


----------



## WayOfTheFourElements (Mar 20, 2018)

Imaculata said:


> The Battlemaster may have won, but its the Swashbuckler that left with all the booty!




And swashbucklers get all the _booty_. At least until Panache wears off, in which case all the girls start screaming for the town guards.


----------



## outsider (Mar 20, 2018)

Man, I fall asleep after supper before voting one day, and open hand monk is gone.  

The win should have gone to either it or battlemaster anyways though, so I'm fine with the result.  Only reason I wasn't voting battlemaster every time is because they don't actually get enough uses of their abilities.  This is partially solved by DMs following the intended rest patterns(most don't), but is still a bit of a problem even when they do.  Give Battlemaster more uses per rest, and I'd consider it the best martial build in the game myself.


----------

